# Brixton 'Splash' 2017 street festival - news and discussion



## Casaubon (Sep 20, 2016)

Brixton Splash might be happening next year................sort of.



_‘A rejuvenated Brixton Splash will take place next August – but it will have a new name, a new image and new events.’_

_Councillor Jack Hopkins, cabinet member for regeneration, business and culture, said: “We are supportive of this becoming a community-led initiative to make the event work for everybody in Brixton – residents, businesses and visitors.'_

Dip in to make another Brixton Splash - London News Online


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> _it will have a new name, a new image and new events._



Brixton Splosh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> Brixton Splash might be happening next year................sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve Reed Memorial Pool


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> Brixton Splash might be happening next year................sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Community activist Ros Griffiths – who founded the event in 2006


No, she did not.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Brixton Splosh?


Brixton Deluge.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 20, 2016)

Brixton Dribble.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Brixton Brioche Bun And Artisan Brewery Street Festival


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Steve Reed Memorial Pool



Or a "bowl of piss", as it's otherwise known.


----------



## han (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Brixton Brioche Bun And Artisan Brewery Street Festival


BBBABSF! It's got a nice ring to it. [emoji6]


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2016)

Ooh, It's kicking off


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 21, 2016)

New Splash just went splat


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2016)

It's heating up even more. This was comment was left by 'blackerdread' on the Buzz article:



> How can and who gave LAMBETH and sell out ROZ run a event for people LAMBETH don’t want splash to be run by the original committee? Because it was not run by puppets like ROZ ,who tried to take the name she registered to herself while being a member of splash . My question of ROZ ? Is iwhy did you walk out on splash ? After attacking a board member? (Chairman) can you be trusted and why ? Are you speaking on my behalf and when diid anyone ask you to speak for us miss sell out


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 21, 2016)

Splash Splits


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2016)

Another comment on Buzz: 


> So Ross Griffiths and Clark Jack have decided that they are running a new Splash for Brixton? Where’s their mandate? Which community groups are backing them? Who is sponsoring? Why are they doing this? Will the money be unaccounted for like every splash thus far? Who really benefits?
> Let’s take Splash back for Brixton with real community involvement and kick the politicians out from running it.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 21, 2016)

Nobody trusts Ros. She wheedled money out of the shopkeepers but they don't know who or what it was spent on.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh dear. So now the 'trademark holders' of the name Brixton Splash have got all chirpsy all over social media, because the article referred to the festival as a Splash 'with a new name and a new format'. Even though the Buzz piece was attributing SLP/LNO, they decided to lob in a few legal threats without bothering to contact us first. Hey, it's not like we've supported the event for the past ten years or anything!

With an attitude like that, perhaps it's no wonder that their £100,000 crowdfunding campaign (which Buzz kindly promoted for them) only managed to reach the pathetically low total of just £69.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Nobody trusts Ros. She wheedled money out of the shopkeepers but they don't know who or what it was spent on.


On her one suspects


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2016)

While they're in the mood for legal stuff, perhaps I should remind them of this:


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2016)

I liked Splash. The politicking around it is pretty awful. 

The continual erasing of Pat from how it started by both sides is really annoying.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 21, 2016)

The guy behind Pop Brixton is, or at least claims to be involved with Splash btw, through Lee Jasper. From the horses mouth after a tirade I threw at him last year over dogs not being allowed in Pop of all things. He claims he's a good friend. Oh and Jasper founded Splash accoriding to him, which was news to me as I was a local in the Albert when pat founded it.

They tossed me out of Pop after my discussion and I'll never set foot in there again, the fucking freeloading cunts.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh dear. So now the 'trademark holders' of the name Brixton Splash have got all chirpsy all over social media, because the article referred to the festival as a Splash 'with a new name and a new format'. Even though the Buzz piece was attributing SLP/LNO, they decided to lob in a few legal threats without bothering to contact us first. Hey, it's not like we've supported the event for the past ten years or anything!
> 
> With an attitude like that, perhaps it's no wonder that their £100,000 crowdfunding campaign (which Buzz kindly promoted for them) only managed to reach the pathetically low total of just £69.



Just had a look at the "real" Brixton Splash FB page. FFS they have got it in for you. Nasty.

The article in question in Brixton Buzz - if they had looked at the bottom of it to the links to previous articles it can be seen the positive coverage of previous Brixton Splash by Brixton Buzz.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Just had a look at the "real" Brixton Splash FB page. FFS they have got it in for you. Nasty.
> 
> The article in question in Brixton Buzz - if they had looked at the bottom of it to the links to previous articles it can be seen the positive coverage of previous Brixton Splash by Brixton Buzz.


They got their knickers in a twist without even bothering to read the article - if they had they would have seen that the article was referencing the article by the SLP, and that it was made abundantly clear that it wasn't going to be the same Splash.

The association with Brixton Splash ™ was being made by Ros Griffiths and their claims that I was somehow in breach of their trademark didn't even make any sense.

Mind you, I've no idea who this lot claiming to be the 'trademark holders' of Brixton Splash are - they refused to give any names when asked, although the cavalier style does seem rather _Jasper-esque. _

Still, I'm sure the £69 they raised on their crowdfunding campaign (just £99,931 short of their target) and yesterday's triumphant work in disenfranchising one of their biggest supporters will prove masterstrokes in their attempts to reclaim the festival for themselves.

As I see it, everyone has lost out here. I don't want any of the people currently involved to be running it.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I liked Splash. The politicking around it is pretty awful.
> 
> The continual erasing of Pat from how it started by both sides is really annoying.


I have little respect for those who keep doing doing it.

Both the old Splash ™ lot and now the new 'Splash-styled' festival bunch have tried to write him out of the event's history, but for all their dishonest airbrushing, the facts speak for themselves, and unhappily for them, they're all neatly and definitively documented here: Brixton Splash continues to airbrush its founder from the event’s history


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Mind you, I've no idea who this lot claiming to be the 'trademark holders' of Brixton Splash are - they refused to give any names when asked, although the cavalier style does seem rather _Jasper-esque. _



I thought it read like Jasper had written it.


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 25, 2016)

editor said:


> They got their knickers in a twist without even bothering to read the article - if they had they would have seen that the article was referencing the article by the SLP, and that it was made abundantly clear that it wasn't going to be the same Splash.
> 
> The association with Brixton Splash ™ was being made by Ros Griffiths and their claims that I was somehow in breach of their trademark didn't even make any sense.
> 
> ...



Would it not be quite difficult to trademark "Brixton Splash" if you hadn't come up with the original idea, ie if you weren't Pat? Seems a bit strange.


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Would it not be quite difficult to trademark "Brixton Splash" if you hadn't come up with the original idea, ie if you weren't Pat? Seems a bit strange.



The UKIPO (the official registration authority) don't raise these sort of objections themselves - registration is generally first come first served. 

However, if a third party can demonstrate that they have sufficient use prior to the filing date/use by the owner to give the third party unregistered (passing off) rights then they can challenge the trade mark registration. Until it's successfully challenged then it is assumed valid. 

The registration in question can be found here:

Intellectual Property Office - By number results


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> The UKIPO (the official registration authority) don't raise these sort of objections themselves - registration is generally first come first served.
> 
> However, if a third party can demonstrate that they have sufficient use prior to the filing date/use by the owner to give the third party unregistered (passing off) rights then they can challenge the trade mark registration. Until it's successfully challenged then it is assumed valid.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

Given the lamentable lack of community engagement which greeted their crowdfunding attempt, I don't think we'll be seeing the so-called 'original' Brixton Splash TM  putting on a comparable street festival next year.

I can't say I'm minded to even support any of their efforts after the way they behaved on social media.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Given the lamentable lack of community engagement which greeted their crowdfunding attempt, I don't think we'll be seeing the so-called 'original' Brixton Splash TM  putting on a comparable street festival next year.
> 
> I can't say I'm minded to even support any of their efforts after the way they behaved on social media.



People love the event, but there's not a lot of respect left on the streets for Mr Jasper, Ms Griffiths et al. Too many people think they've been milking the event and the event's cachet for their own purposes.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Mind you, I've no idea who this lot claiming to be the 'trademark holders' of Brixton Splash are - they refused to give any names when asked, although the cavalier style does seem rather _Jasper-esque. _
> 
> As I see it, everyone has lost out here. I don't want any of the people currently involved to be running it.



I thought the comments on the FB page were Jasper-esque as well.

At bottom of this is infighting between different community leaders in the Afro Caribbean community.

On the one side Jasper and the other those that are more close to the Labour administration.

Its about differences of political opinion. Creating power bases.

Trouble is its being fought over a popular festival that people (including me) had a good time at. I never had a any trouble at the festival itself. There were issues about aspects of the organisation if you lived in central Brixton. But apart from that its a loss.

I also think , whatever I might think of Jasper, its not beyond reason to wonder if this Nu Labour Council want a "cleaned" up festival thats just a bit less Afro Caribbean and more reflective of the new more upmarket Brixton they would like to promote.

If Jasper had been a bit more clever he could have got more support here. But instead  let personal beef with Brixton Buzz and Ed to get in the way.


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I thought the comments on the FB page were Jasper-esque as well.
> 
> At bottom of this is infighting between different community leaders in the Afro Caribbean community.
> 
> ...




It's a pity it's ended up like this because Splash was really enjoyable for a few years, but everything seems to go a bit arse-up when Jasper gets involved. I'm a bit suspicious of this trademark nonsense. Hints at being an attempt to monetise it for the benefit of a select few. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> It's a pity it's ended up like this because Splash was really enjoyable for a few years, but everything seems to go a bit arse-up when Jasper gets involved. I'm a bit suspicious of this trademark nonsense. Hints at being an attempt to monetise it for the benefit of a select few. Hope I'm wrong.



IMO the Labour administration didnt like what Jasper represents. He is not good at making friends and influencing people but he does stick up for the Black community and he is not Nu Labour. Were as I get the impression that the other side are. Jasper did stand in elections against Labour candidates. In Nu Labour circles they really do not like this. 

Whatever are the faults of Jasper my suggestion is that the Nu Labour Council wanted a community event under there control. Not run by overtly political people who are not on message. 

Its why I am not happy with what has happened with Splash.


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> IMO the Labour administration didnt like what Jasper represents. He is not good at making friends and influencing people but he does stick up for the Black community and he is not Nu Labour. Were as I get the impression that the other side are. Jasper did stand in elections against Labour candidates. In Nu Labour circles they really do not like this.
> 
> Whatever are the faults of Jasper my suggestion is that the Nu Labour Council wanted a community event under there control. Not run by overtly political people who are not on message.
> 
> Its why I am not happy with what has happened with Splash.


 
I may be a bit cynical but I see a tug-of-war between Lambeth and Jasper as a textbook lose/lose situation.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 27, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> I may be a bit cynical but I see a tug-of-war between Lambeth and Jasper as a textbook lose/lose situation.


Re trademarking etc which Winot researched I note that in fact there are currently only 3 directors left of Brixton Splash BRIXTON SPLASH - Officers (free information from Companies House)
Ros Griffiths resigned in 2011 apparently.
Ashmere House (as the trademark application address) is no longer the address of the company.

I have never before seen such an unstable set of company returns. It moves address year by year - including being at one time registered at Lee Jasper's personal address. And the directors are appointed and terminated with a frequency not seen since the Empress Livia was on a poisoning spree in "I Claudius".


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Re trademarking etc which Winot researched I note that in fact there are currently only 3 directors left of Brixton Splash BRIXTON SPLASH - Officers (free information from Companies House)
> Ros Griffiths resigned in 2011 apparently.
> Ashmere House (as the trademark application address) is no longer the address of the company.
> 
> I have never before seen such an unstable set of company returns. It moves address year by year - including being at one time registered at Lee Jasper's personal address. And the directors are appointed and terminated with a frequency not seen since the Empress Livia was on a poisoning spree in "I Claudius".


There's a whole load of resignations in that list, all on different dates. It looks a shambles.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Sep 27, 2016)

editor said:


> There's a whole load of resignations in that list, all on different dates. It looks a shambles.



at least it does give us a rough idea of when to send Mr Jasper a birthday card!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I thought the comments on the FB page were Jasper-esque as well.
> 
> At bottom of this is infighting between different community leaders in the Afro Caribbean community.
> 
> ...



I'm of the opinion that Lambeth Labour are very much in favour of a less overtly-Afro-Caribbean festival, both for the reason you stated, and because it's a bit of an in-their-face reminder that the ethnic composition of their 59 councillors does not reflect that of the borough.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 28, 2016)

editor said:


> There's a whole load of resignations in that list, all on different dates. It looks a shambles.


At least they kept Companies House informed!


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 3, 2016)

Three new names which you can vote on via Brixton Blog if you have a twitter account:  Brixton Wave, Great Brixton and Brixton Ting.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Three new names which you can vote on via Brixton Blog if you have a twitter account:  Brixton Wave, Great Brixton and Brixton Ting.


Great Brixton is the name of the recent book project. Brixton Ting is bloody embarrassing and Brixton wave makes no sense.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Three new names which you can vote on via Brixton Blog if you have a twitter account:  Brixton Wave, Great Brixton and Brixton Ting.


Sounds to me as though Ros Griffiths is a splitter.

Looking at the link above she joined the board at the same time as Lee Jasper (10th November 2009) - but left on 23rd March 2011.

With all their mucking about they now seem to have lost control to the Tooting Popular Front (Correspondence address c/o, 4a, Trevelyan Road, London, England, SW17 9LN).

Now Ros is staging a comeback by changing the name with the help of a popular poll run by Brixton Blog.

To me this is all a bit reminiscent of TUSC vs Left Unity vs The Socialist Party. Not from a political point of view though - more that people with large egos can't co-exist. And the smaller the church, the more likely it is to split.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 3, 2016)

To be fair and equable I should include the link to vote on Ros's Rebrand and Relaunch of the late Brixton Splash

Vote for a new name for Splash!


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Sounds to me as though Ros Griffiths is a splitter.
> 
> Looking at the link above she joined the board at the same time as Lee Jasper (10th November 2009) - but left on 23rd March 2011.
> 
> ...


With the public the real losers.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2016)

I see that the people that nicked my photos without credit or apology (that's Brixton Splash ™ © All Rights Reserved) are busy focusing on the things that really matter to the community


----------



## Rushy (Oct 13, 2016)

at that last sentence!


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 13, 2016)

they're all about the goodwill they've built within the local community


----------



## Winot (Oct 13, 2016)

"Any use of the phrase 'run for the community by the community(TM)' or any confusingly similar phrase will be considered to be a misappropriation of our goodwill and actionable under the common law tort of passing off."


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2016)

Rushy said:


> at that last sentence!



'Own risk' of what I wonder????


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 13, 2016)

It's disconcerting that there is no identification of the directors on the BS website, nor are there the usual photos and brief introductory statements of personal enthusiasm and commitment that one might expect. No phone numbers, no address and no name-specific email addresses.

You have to dig through Companies House public records to find that, following a lot of director churn, the current directors are:
Mr Vassel John Gordon, also a director of the Brixton Market Traders' Federation Community Interest Company
Ms Kelly Shea
Ms Shezal Laing

BS seems to have absolutely terrible communications skills, making threatening legalistic threatening noises at all and sundry, criticising Lambeth Council in the aftermath of BS 2015, and stating on their FB page: "_Brixton Splash Ltd has no plans to put on a Brixton Splash 2017 or any other festival of such type_" - which is a strange goal to have.

BS's gogetfunding page raised £69 (from 11 supporters) of the £100,000 wanted for unspecified purposes. Perhaps an indication of how little community support BS can muster.

All-in-all they come across poorly, antagonising everybody who might be well-disposed to them, "lawyering up" in a pitiful attempt to look like tough guys, and burning bridges with Lambeth, the licensor of public events. Surely a bit of friendly outreach is the only viable way to proceed ?

Rosalind Griffiths resigned as a director of BS in 2011 and is not currently a director of any other company. Brixton Blog: "A team led by Brixton-born community organiser Ros Griffiths is planning a series of local engagement meetings, due to start in September this year." I have not heard of any such events - has anyone else ?

I fear that it's all going to descend into a petty legalistic clusterfuck, and that Lambeth will wash it hands of the whole thing. The Standard might get hold of the story, and no third party will want to be associated with such squabbling.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 19, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Brixton Splosh?


*Brixton Dosh!*

Sponsored by Foxtons, Network Rail & Lambeth Labour.

A vibrant new festival for the new community! Show apartments on Atlantic Road. Squirrel caviar on Coldharbour Lane. Live music from Section 106, the Thin White Family and Austerity DJs, including Matt "Jamm" Bennett & Jumpin' Jack Hopkins.

Plus, in a worldwide exclusive, special guest Ros "Peter" Griffin singing her global hits "The Bird is the Word" & "Peanut Butter Jelly Time."

Speeches from local celebrities including Lee Josstick, Lob Pick and Joy Rayner, plus a small amount of rapping by James Nas-bitt.

Food stalls, including 'Pork' by Alex SmallHam, 'YouJerk' by Pete Robbin, and 'All Vegetables' by the Lambeth Planning Committee Bake Club.

Kids area with unheated paddling pool courtesy of Better/GLL, sandpit donated by Morgan Sindall. 1000-dwelling Legoland community available to look at [no touching the model.] 

Further attractions include:
 - 10 meter trike track courtesy of the 'most tricycle-friendly borough'
 - Free oxygen shop for asthmatics and kids with lung disease
 - Tour of Brixton Market* by Elly 'La Roux' Jackson
 - Graffiti workshop sponsored by McDonalds
 - 'Coalition Duet' by John & Clare Whelan, with backing from the YellowBastard band & the Trinity Arms Players
 - 'Anarchy Waterfowl' talk curated by Brian Puddleduck 
 - Axe-throwing display by local expert Lob Pick
 - Live bricking demonstration by the Nu Town Hall Building Crew (free ordnance available at Windrush Square.)
 - 'Weed Killa' display by Gly & the Phosphates
 - Accessible toilets kindly supported by the Coors Ice Steppas (only 10 steps down.)

*£10 entry, with free cocktail. (No concessions.) *

_Supported by a generous donation of £3m from the Keith Fitchett Memorial Housing Fund.

*Subject to licensing conditions & council approval_


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 30, 2016)

*It might be useful if she could explain exactly who she claims to represent or 'lead'(assuming that "community leadership" comprises more than applying for grants).*​


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 30, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *It might be useful if she could explain exactly who she claims to represent or 'lead'(assuming that "community leadership" comprises more than applying for grants).*​



I don't know her and have nothing against her per se, but I'm not sure if she's the right person to be leading any revival of Brixton Splash. Things get too politicised when the likes of Ros and Lee Jasper are involved.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2016)

Their £100,000 crowdfunding campaign has now run out of time, with just a miserable total of £69 pledged (0.07% of their target).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 31, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> I don't know her and have nothing against her per se, but I'm not sure if she's the right person to be leading any revival of Brixton Splash. Things get too politicised when the likes of Ros and Lee Jasper are involved.



Some of my Smallie mates complained that with the two of them involved, everything also got a bit too Jamaican, whereas Brixton's black population is much more diverse.
I don't know about "political", though. The biggest issue with the two of them has always been about them making things about themselves - Their treatment of Pat/erasing of Pat from Splash's history being a case in point.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Their £100,000 crowdfunding campaign has now run out of time, with just a miserable total of £69 pledged (0.07% of their target).



Oh dear.

How sad.

Never mind!


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

Awwwwe the l U75 ers... they see me here, (Jasper-esque? how cute)... they see me there.  That Jasper he's everywhere...

Sorry to disappoint but Ive had no association with my beloved Brixton Splash since having resigned in 2014. Its laughable to see the constantly repeated bollox about the event being ' hijacked and or taken over by me' or the Im writing their scripts etc...laughable really... but par for the course for this little clique. 

Erroneous comments about personal beef with the ED lol?. Ive never met him and rarely I have written about him ever, he's not that important to me, on the other hand see Eds comments here and he's like a dog with a bone, he cant let go. Such his consistency of criticisms one would have thought he's being paid to do so. 

I challenge those who really believe in some of this crap re Splash to an open and public debate about this and the future of Brixton Splash as I'd really like to set the record straight and take on some those who perpetually run their mouth on these issues. When your ready Ed let me know, I'll do it online, off line, with an audience of your choosing, at a venue of your choice, at a time of your convenience Ed. I cant be faire than that, hell I'll even let you organise the entire thing and just turn up by myself. Or I am more than happy to get a mutually agreed venue speakers and chair whichever way you want its/ I joist hope you have the courage of your convictions.   

No doubt these keyboard warriors will jump at such an opportunity. 

Urban 75 presents...I"d be there in a flash. I know the Ed got a lot to say so lets do this. 

On a broader note, I also think site does a disservice to black people in Brixton. U75 should have a public discussion on racism in Lambeth, given the Runnymede Trust has determined, for the second year running, that Lambeth is the most racially unequal borough in the UK.  There are massive issues of racism and discrimination that would benefit from additional public scrutiny and discussion What is your strategy around talking racism in Lambeth? Does U75 have a Diversity Strategy, how is the editing function informed by black concerns, priorities and issues and how's that reflected here? 

How about U75 who runs it?  Who are you accountable too? Whats the diversity of its representation on the management and workers of U75, because this forum is strikes me, using a well known phrase as 'hideously white' in the majority of its articulations and perspectives., 

Back to Splash, I guess what some of you really object to is the event was being run by strong black people, who didn't and don't agree with your view of Brixton and held a black political perspective on arts and culture . 

The event was a huge success and literally brought masses of income into Brixton particularly for the poorest communities.,  Its sad that more war fare has broken out and that disputes are again being played out in public. 

I wish the event every success in the future and urge them to forget the moaning minnies whose perpetual criticisms tend to reflects the on going the whinges of Brixton's hipster community about black Brixton. Long live Brixton Splash.  Happy Xmas and prosperous New Year.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Some of my Smallie mates complained that with the two of them involved, everything also got a bit too Jamaican, whereas Brixton's black population is much more diverse.
> I don't know about "political", though. The biggest issue with the two of them has always been about them making things about themselves - Their treatment of Pat/erasing of Pat from Splash's history being a case in point.



Its a bit too Jamaican...for Christ sake...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Some of my Smallie mates complained that with the two of them involved, everything also got a bit too Jamaican, whereas Brixton's black population is much more diverse.
> I don't know about "political", though. The biggest issue with the two of them has always been about them making things about themselves - Their treatment of Pat/erasing of Pat from Splash's history being a case in point.



 Really ? 16 year on still banging on...shit that aint a concern, its a prejudice.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I thought the comments on the FB page were Jasper-esque as well.
> 
> At bottom of this is infighting between different community leaders in the Afro Caribbean community.
> 
> ...


 
Yessum Massa I knows all black men are stupid.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> People love the event, but there's not a lot of respect left on the streets for Mr Jasper, Ms Griffiths et al. Too many people think they've been milking the event and the event's cachet for their own purposes.


 

Oh really would you like to put this too the test? Im happy to publicly debate with you or indeed anyone else. Lets see if people are prepared to publicly articulate these views in front of audience. I'll wait....as for the support I enjoy I am happy to disprove your myopic monocultural political analysis.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I thought it read like Jasper had written it.


 
Yawn...lol this is hilarious....


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2016)

gotta love the old ego search


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Erroneous comments about personal beef with the ED lol?. Ive never met him and rarely I have written about him ever, he's not that important to me, on the other hand see Eds comments here and he's like a dog with a bone, he cant let go. Such his consistency of criticisms one would have thought he's being paid to do so..


Feel free to elaborate on that particular accusation about me being paid. Go on Jasper. I fucking dare you. Or if you can't back it up, shut the fuck up with your idiotic defamatory shit.

Your move.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> On a broader note, I also think site does a disservice to black people in Brixton. U75 should have a public discussion on racism in Lambeth, given the Runnymede Trust has determined, for the second year running, that Lambeth is the most racially unequal borough in the UK.  There are massive issues of racism and discrimination that would benefit from additional public scrutiny and discussion What is your strategy around talking racism in Lambeth? Does U75 have a Diversity Strategy, how is the editing function informed by black concerns, priorities and issues and how's that reflected here?


You don't seem to understand how a forum works, so let me explain. Anyone can start a thread on any topic they like. Just like you have done in the past. If you want a public discussion on racism in Lambeth, then feel free to start the discussion. It's as simple as that.


Lee Japser said:


> How about U75 who runs it?  Who are you accountable too? Whats the diversity of its representation on the management and workers of U75, because this forum is strikes me, using a well known phrase as 'hideously white' in the majority of its articulations and perspectives.


Again, you're displaying your lack of knowledge here. The site is run by volunteers. No one gets paid. We have no 'workers' or 'management.' The mods have zero influence over what gets discussed, so long as it stays within the site rules, which are remarkably easy going compared to most popular sites. We've had mods of all persuasions: white, POC, lesbian, gay. It matters not a jot to me, neither should it to you.


----------



## sealion (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Whats the diversity of its representation on the management and workers of U75


What was the diversity of the board on Brixton Splash ?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2016)

there used to be a degree of diversity amongst the Brixton forum mods but there is only one mod now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 19, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> What was the diversity of the board on Brixton Splash ?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Really ? 16 year on still banging on...shit that aint a concern, its a prejudice.



You edited history, and you don't like being reminded of it. Tough shit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Its a bit too Jamaican...for Christ sake...



No, it "got a bit too Jamaican". If you're going to quote someone, have the manners to actually cite what's been said, not your interpretation of it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Yessum Massa I knows all black men are stupid.



Not what he said, and sad that you reach for the racism card as a first resort, rather than replying to any of the points he made.  3 decades and nothing changes with you, does it? Still go for monstering first, debate second.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Oh really would you like to put this too the test? Im happy to publicly debate with you or indeed anyone else. Lets see if people are prepared to publicly articulate these views in front of audience.



An audience of your friends from Respect, perhaps? 



> I'll wait....as for the support I enjoy I am happy to disprove your myopic monocultural political analysis.



Monocultural, eh? That's a good one!

BTW, it's not a "political analysis" that you responded to, it's a straightforward (know what that is?) representation of views I've heard about Splash. Nothing political about it, except you trying to make it political.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2016)

teuchter said:


> there used to be a degree of diversity amongst the Brixton forum mods but there is only one mod now.



Don't you ever stop shit-stirring, and acting like a pissant?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Don't you ever stop shit-stirring, and acting like a pissant?


Tis true though, and not exactly irrelevant.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> What was the diversity of the board on Brixton Splash ?


 
I don't know I resigned two years ago. When I was chair, One Jamaican, three english ladies two white and one black, and two Black Britis guys.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Feel free to elaborate on that particular accusation about me being paid. Go on Jasper. I fucking dare you. Or if you can't back it up, shut the fuck up with your idiotic defamatory shit.
> 
> Your move.


 Im glad you're not formally paid because that would add insult to injury. I'll take you on public debate  because I can see how brave you really are all that strong talk and all. Your move.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> You edited history, and you don't like being reminded of it. Tough shit.


 
Yawn no-one outside this little clique gives a shit. Me? Im happy that you wish to keep talking about me, increases my online ranking for advertising revenue. So please dont stop on my account. I just thought it was fucking funny, you know 16 years on...and all...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Don't you ever stop shit-stirring, and acting like a pissant?


 
Oh the tiresome whinge of the white commentariat bores me incredibly. These anonymous brave hearts, with strong fast fingers. 


ViolentPanda said:


> Not what he said, and sad that you reach for the racism card as a first resort, rather than replying to any of the points he made.  3 decades and nothing changes with you, does it? Still go for monstering first, debate second.


 
Sorry my 'race card' is trumped by your white privilege card. All day everyday.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

editor said:


> You don't seem to understand how a forum works, so let me explain. Anyone can start a thread on any topic they like. Just like you have done in the past. If you want a public discussion on racism in Lambeth, then feel free to start the discussion. It's as simple as that.
> Again, you're displaying your lack of knowledge here. The site is run by volunteers. No one gets paid. We have no 'workers' or 'management.' The mods have zero influence over what gets discussed, so long as it stays within the site rules, which are remarkably easy going compared to most popular sites. We've had mods of all persuasions: white, POC, lesbian, gay. It matters not a jot to me, neither should it to you.



So a site that waits for black people to start a discussion on racism because what? It doesn't concern you?  There's me thinking challenging racism was also white peoples responsibility. Mods of all persuasions ? Im impressed. How many do have and how many are black? 

 I often hear white men repeating that old canard stating they're colour blind, and saying as you do about ethnicity that ' It matters not a jot to me'. Lambeth is 40% non white and Brixton even more diverse, this demography of people and issues should be reflected here in terms of personnel and content. It's no where near being representative of Brixton. This site for example has supported local campaigns, can you name any that are specifically challenging racism? Can you sign post me. 

Onto the site  and questions of money, please pray tell me, how does the site pay for itself? Who owns the site? What's the business model behind it? All seems very odd? Maybe you can explain Ed?


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Im glad you're not formally paid because that would add insult to injury. I'll take you on public debate  because I can see how brave you really are all that strong talk and all. Your move.


There's nothing to debate. Your pathetic attempt to slur my character by suggesting that I was being paid has just backfired in your face. You bullshitted and you got caught out. Game over.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> An audience of your friends from Respect, perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Onto the site  and questions of money, please pray tell me, how does the site pay for itself? Who owns the site? What's the business model behind it? All seems very odd? Maybe you can explain Ed?


Be glad to. The site is funded by anonymous donations that cover the server costs every month. No one gets paid. No one makes any money. No favours are granted. There is no business model: it is a free and open community resource and has been for over two decades. It's open to anyone to debate issues that interest them.

How much did you get paid for your involvement with Splash? Or in your previous campaigning roles? I do hope you'll be as open as me here.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

editor said:


> There's nothing to debate. Your pathetic attempt to slur my character by suggesting that I was being paid has just backfired in your face. You bullshitted and you got caught out. Game over.


 Oh dear, oh dear why do white men like you love to talk in such overly aggressive and competitive tones?  If your such a bad ass come out from behind your keyboard and debate these issues in public? I note your avoidance in answering this specific offer to move this debate on and test some of the more absurd allegations or assumptions made on this site. Are you up for it Mr Moderator?


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Yawn no-one outside this little clique gives a shit. Me? Im happy that you wish to keep talking about me, increases my online ranking for advertising revenue. So please dont stop on my account. I just thought it was fucking funny, you know 16 years on...and all...


What advertising revenue do you earn?


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Oh dear, oh dear why do white men like you love to talk in such overly aggressive and competitive tones?


No time for racists, sorry.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Be glad to. The site is funded by anonymous donations that cover the server costs every month. No one gets paid. No one makes any money. No favours are granted. There is no business model: it is a free and open community resource and has been for over two decades. It's open to anyone to debate issues that interest them.
> 
> How much did you get paid for your involvement with Splash? Or in your previous campaigning roles? I do hope you'll be as open as me here.


 Anonymous donations have funded 20 years? Is that financing done publicly on line? Are these donors known to you but anonymous to the public?  How long have you been involved in this position. In relation to Brixton Splash no board members were paid anything at all ever during my tenure.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

editor said:


> No time for racists, sorry.



 Oh dear, the dear mention of white men sends Ed into meltdown. Are you calling a black man a racist Ed. Is that proper moderation ? I assume from your comment that you and no doubt other on here (please declare yourself) believe that black people can actually be racist towards whites? Can you clarify?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> An audience of your friends from Respect, perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh for fucks sake do keep up I'm Labour now, its like dealing with some old boy who thinks there's still a war on.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Oh dear, oh dear why do white men like you love to talk in such overly aggressive and competitive tones?  If your such a bad ass come out from behind your keyboard and debate these issues in public? I note your avoidance in answering this specific offer to move this debate on and test some of the more absurd allegations or assumptions made on this site. Are you up for it Mr Moderator?



Ed says he's not debating with me as Im a racist. Thats me he's talking about, a black man, with a record longer than his age of fighting racism ! But he's cools to spend hours on here criticising others but he aint got the balls to stand up in public and debate these issues? He has lost both his objectivity and the courage of convictions and he's the fucking moderator are you kidding me?


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 19, 2016)

you're not winning a whole lot of undecided Brixtonians over with your performance on here, to be honest.


----------



## dbs1fan (Dec 19, 2016)

Give it up, Editor....He is definitely not worth it. Bet Labour are so glad he's back in the fold after the dismal showing he polled when Steve Reed won the seat in Croydon.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Ed says he's not debating with me as Im a racist. Thats me he's talking about, a black man, with a record longer than his age of fighting racism ! But he's cools to spend hours on here criticising others but he aint got the balls to stand up in public and debate these issues? He has lost both his objectivity and the courage of convictions and he's the fucking moderator are you kidding me?



Debating with you would be pointless, given that you have no credibility whatsoever. It's tragic (but not surprising) that you're trying to turn this into a race issue. Pathetic.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Oh the tiresome whinge of the white commentariat bores me incredibly. These anonymous brave hearts, with strong fast fingers.



I know you've got a massive eg, but the comment about shit-stirring wasn't directed at you. 



> Sorry my 'race card' is trumped by your white privilege card. All day everyday.



And there he goes again!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 19, 2016)

This is embarrassing tbh.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Oh dear, oh dear why do white men like you love to talk in such overly aggressive and competitive tones?  If your such a bad ass come out from behind your keyboard and debate these issues in public? I note your avoidance in answering this specific offer to move this debate on and test some of the more absurd allegations or assumptions made on this site. Are you up for it Mr Moderator?



He said, in aggressive and competitive tones.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Oh for fucks sake do keep up I'm Labour now...



Or rather, "again". Doesn't say a lot to dispel the accusations of political opportunism that are made about you, does it? 



> ...its like dealing with some old boy who thinks there's still a war on.



There is still a war on. 
Not that a member of the Labour Party can be expected to remember the class war, even a member of the bright and shiny Corbynite tendency.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Debating with you would be pointless, given that you have no credibility whatsoever. It's tragic (but not surprising) that you're trying to turn this into a race issue. Pathetic.



Oh come on. He's got form.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I assume from your comment that you and no doubt other on here (please declare yourself) believe that black people can actually be racist towards whites? Can you clarify?



I'm going to declare myself!!

What happens next?


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 19, 2016)

Don't think having the Oxford English Dictionary on your side will protect you in an Urban75 bun fight.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Don't think having the Oxford English Dictionary on your side will protect you in an Urban75 bun fight.


I prefer my bun fights unprotected.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I often hear white men repeating that old canard stating they're colour blind, and saying as you do about ethnicity that ' It matters not a jot to me'. Lambeth is 40% non white and Brixton even more diverse... This site for example has supported local campaigns, can you name any that are specifically challenging racism? Can you sign post me.




Race and Class go together in Brixton. Brixion has changed. When I was first here it was mainly people of Caribbean descent. They came here to do working class jobs. Recently I was chatting to a retired lady who came to London from the Caribbean to work here as a nurse. Its a history that should not be forgotten. She was typical of the many Black people who came here post war. As she said she was asked to come here to help rebuild the country post war.The contribution of people from the Caribbean was important in post WW2 UK.

A campaign where race and class overlap is the opposition to the loss
of the shops by the Rec in the arches. This was a loss of small business run by more recent immigrants. From north Africa and Portugal. Shops that were affordable places for locals.

Another campaign is the Brixton Rec. Which was under threat several years ago and was listed recently.  One reason was its significance to the Black community.

When I was campaigning to get the Rec listed people from the Black community told me that one of the good things about the Rec was that its one place were people of all backgrounds mix.As one person from the Black community said to me we would not have got to know each other without the Rec.

Brixton was a place where people from
different ethnic backgrounds learnt to get on.

The worst thing about gentrification is that this will be lost. This is as much about class as race.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> you're not winning a whole lot of undecided Brixtonians over with your performance on here, to be honest.


 
Brixtonians *snork*


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

dbs1fan said:


> Give it up, Editor....He is definitely not worth it. Bet Labour are so glad he's back in the fold after the dismal showing he polled when Steve Reed won the seat in Croydon.


 
One thing I dislike more than stupidity is political cowardice and the tendency on here to play the man not the ball. Theres a dispute over Splash and my  ' relevance and credibility, lots of mouthy white men spouting off. I offered a public debate to discuss in a civilised way and this is what I get? Its utterly pathetic. This site is all mouth and no trousers.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Race and Class go together in Brixton. Brixion has changed. When I was first here it was mainly people of Caribbean descent. They came here to do working class jobs. Recently I was chatting to a retired lady who came to London from the Caribbean to work here as a nurse. Its a history that should not be forgotten. She was typical of the many Black people who came here post war. As she said she was asked to come here to help rebuild the country post war.The contribution of people from the Caribbean was important in post WW2 UK.
> 
> A campaign where race and class overlap is the opposition to the loss
> of the shops by the Rec in the arches. This was a loss of small business run by more recent immigrants. From north Africa and Portugal. Shops that were affordable places for locals.
> ...


 
I agree and those campaigns are/were very important but they do not reflect the political priorities of the black community in Brixton or Lambeth and over 20 years I would expect to see this sites involvement in more campaigning on specific race issues.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Debating with you would be pointless, given that you have no credibility whatsoever. It's tragic (but not surprising) that you're trying to turn this into a race issue. Pathetic.



 Its not for white people to determine my credibility, neither is it for this monocultural little hipster site, If you want to test your gobshite proposition Id be happy to attend any meeting you'd care to arrange on this or any other issue. Otherwise its all bullshit as usual with this little clique.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Debating with you would be pointless, given that you have no credibility whatsoever. It's tragic (but not surprising) that you're trying to turn this into a race issue. Pathetic.



Its amazing how many people on this thread deny my 'credibility' and yet are never seen or indeed known in the black community, on a site that has no black moderation, that pays its own way ' through anonymous donations' whose volunteer Ed has been working ' free' for 20 years and who has lots to say about black people in Brixton on the site, but wont debate in public? And you say I have no credibility ? You're havin a
laugh...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> He said, in aggressive and competitive tones.


 
Its like kindergarten 


ViolentPanda said:


> I know you've got a massive eg, but the comment about shit-stirring wasn't directed at you.
> 
> 
> 
> And there he goes again!



Its remains broadly applicable...your Ed has a problem.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Oh come on. He's got form.



Really ? OK lets do this, I have been fighting racism for 30 years. Since you know my 'form' can you provide me with the list of instances where I have erroneously raised issue of racism that has then been proven to be false?  Given my ' form' here must be lots of, you know, examples you can sight?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or rather, "again". Doesn't say a lot to dispel the accusations of political opportunism that are made about you, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh its the Brixton Revolutionary Left, full of pompous arrogance and no traction with black working class communities.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I don't know I resigned two years ago.


I thought you resigned in 2012 after the Splash board publicly distanced themselves from your threats towards small Brixton businesses who did not respond to your demands for donations towards Splash? It is interesting that you were quietly allowed to remain on the board for a further two years or so.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'm going to declare myself!!
> 
> What happens next?


If responses from the past five years or so are anything to go by, I think you get accused of being racist and invited to sneer at each other on a street corner of your choosing.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Well this has been an interesting little debate of no consequences whatsoever. 

Its no wonder that the majority Brixton black people avoid this site.

From a black perspective (easy now)  this is what I have determined from this poor debate.

1.  We know this site has no black moderators.

2.  We know that this site has rarely, if ever, supported specific antiracist campaigns in Brixton over its 20 year existence.

3.  We know that black people are largely absent from this online space/debates.

4.   We know that this site has been critical of Brixton Splash and the people associated with it, the majority of whom are black.

5.  We know that the majority of white posters on this site don't have a very favourable view of my own work and track record in fighting racism and representing black communities.

6.  We know that the few commentators there are on here, think that black people can be just as racist as white people.

7.  We know that the Editor thinks Im a black racist, but is afraid, lacks conviction, hasn't got the balls to defend his views in public.

8. We know  that despite the offer of a public debate, by me to test these and other views and assumptions described above, no one from this site is prepared to debate with me publicly on the views expressed here.

9.  We  still do not know how this site is funded?

10.  We don't know who the majority of anonymous posters are, off duty police officers?  members of the security services?  UKIP members, paid police informants etc.

You do the maths Im going to write an article. Have a lovely Xmas and ethnocentric New Year to all at U 75 and can we thank the 'anonymous donors' whose generosity has funded this site and its Editor for 20 or so years. Remarkable...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I thought you resigned in 2012 after the Splash board publicly distanced themselves from your threats towards small Brixton businesses who did not respond to your demands for donations towards Splash? It is interesting that you were quietly allowed to remain on the board for a further two years or so.


 
Then you thought wrong sunshine. There was no distancing. I remained the operational lead until my resignation enjoying the full support of the board. By the ways some small business didn't contribute but most did contribute, which is why we are able to keep going. They funded us every year consistently. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Then you thought wrong sunshine. There was no distancing. I remained the operational lead until my resignation enjoying the full support of the board.



"Sunshine" .




> The Brixton Splash Board wish to state that the comments made on the blog of Lee Jasper & those iterated elsewhere by Lee Jasper in relation to the Brixton Splash local business engagement were the personal views of Lee Jasper and had not in any way been endorsed by or discussed with the Board.
> 
> Lee Jasper has offered his resignation as Chair of Brixton Splash and the Board have accepted with immediate effect.



"Full support" .


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

lol ! Funny thing is I wrote that. That was just a tactical move, I remained in charge 'not discussed by the board' should not be read 'not supported' which is why I stayed on.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> lol ! Funny thing is I wrote that. That was just a tactical move, I remained in charge.



Indeed. I said this was probably the case at the time.

Your lack of honesty and transparency along with a puppet board destroyed Splash. Well done, Mr Local Hero.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Rushy said:


> "Sunshine" .
> 
> Oh dear Rushy you've gotten it wrong, yet again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes we kinda


ViolentPanda said:


> He said, in aggressive and competitive tones.



Black man under criticism ask's for a reasoned public debate with his detractors and is accused of being aggressive by liberal white male. Hold the front page...


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Well this has been an interesting little debate of no consequences whatsoever.
> 
> Its no wonder that the majority Brixton black people avoid this site.
> 
> ...



Wow. The legends are true. You truly are a fucking idiot. Actually, no, you're even thicker than your reputation would suggest.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'm going to declare myself!!
> 
> What happens next?


 So lets examine your thinking here. You believe black people are racist to whites.  Can you give us some examples and whats your analysis that drives you to that stunning conclusion. Ed can chip here, if he can find his balls this morning. Ed love, their in your kitchen on a plate...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Wow. The legends are true. You truly are a fucking idiot. Actually, no, you're even thicker than your reputation would suggest.


 
Im literally overwhelmed with your logic. Goodbye.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Wow. The legends are true. You truly are a fucking idiot. Actually, no, you're even thicker than your reputation would suggest.



Yessum Massa...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

And all this the from the site that published my home address, encouraging racists to attack me and my family and then refused to take it down in March of this year.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> So lets examine your thinking here. You believe black people are racist to whites.  Can you give us some examples and whats your analysis that drives you to that stunning conclusion. Ed can chip here, if he can find his balls this morning. Ed love, their in your kitchen on a plate...


I believe black people *can* be racist towards whites, which is what your question asked. I know my answer is correct because I got it off your blog, which is the most definitive authority on the subject. It says:



> _in Africa and Asia where black people have power, other ethnic groups, including whites can be subjected to xenophobia and on rare occasion racism itself. _


----------



## Dan U (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> And all this the from the site that published my home address, encouraging racists to attack me and my family and then refused to take it down in March of this year.



It is available on companies house for anyone to find - I just did so easily - assuming that is a residential address. 

If you don't want it to be found, register your Directorships elsewhere. You don't have to be registered as a Director at your place of residence - if you have an accountant for example you could use their mailing address. It also cuts down on annoying spam letters from stationary suppliers 

I use an alternate address to my home and I am not even a high profile public figure.

Did anyone here encourage racists to attack you?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or rather, "again". Doesn't say a lot to dispel the accusations of political opportunism that are made about you, does it?





teuchter said:


> I believe black people *can* be racist towards whites, which is what your question asked. I know my answer is correct because I got it off your blog, which is the most definitive authority on the subject. It says:


 A disingenuous reply. As a black British man I cant be racist as accused by Ed and some here.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Dan U said:


> It is available on companies house for anyone to find - I just did so easily - assuming that is a residential address.
> 
> If you don't want it to be found, register your Directorships elsewhere. You don't have to be registered as a Director at your place of residence - if you have an accountant for example you could use their mailing address. It also cuts down on annoying spam letters from stationary suppliers
> 
> ...



The facts is Ed was told to take it down and he refused. Id say your site is slightly more popular than CompanyHouse and Farage doesn't openly encourage racist attacks either. The point is posting peoples personal details is  against your so called 'rules' and despite a complaint being made they were not removed. Given the vitriol and racism on here I felt both intimidated and fearful as did my family as a result.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I believe black people *can* be racist towards whites, which is what your question asked. I know my answer is correct because I got it off your blog, which is the most definitive authority on the subject. It says:



Sophistry, Ah so you agree then my happy student, that black people in the UK and EU cannot be racist.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Im still waiting for anyone to come out and take up my offer to sensibly debate Brixton Splash and or my political credibility/relevance in public or indeed why this U75 is a virtual no go area for black people. Are there any takers?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Sophistry, Ah so you agree then my happy student, that black people in the UK and EU cannot be racist.


You are the student here. You need to learn that you have to be careful how you word things on urban75 because people can unpick them when you're being disingenuous. The only way you can get around this is by being a moderator and banning people from arguing with you. Maybe you should volunteer to join the mod team?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Im still waiting for anyone to come out and take up my offer to sensibly debate Brixton Splash and or my political credibility/relevance in public or indeed why this U75 is a virtual no go area for black people. Are there any takers?


All debates on here are in public. Why not start a thread called "Is urban75 a virtual no-go area for black people"?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> You are the student here. You need to learn that you have to be careful how you word things on urban75 because people can unpick them when you're being disingenuous. The only way you can get around this is by being a moderator and banning people from arguing with you. Maybe you should volunteer to join the mod team?



Really? why because everyone's else language on this site is so forensically precise...nice to know you pick your targets so selectively.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> All debates on here are in public. Why not start a thread called "Is urban75 a virtual no-go area for black people"?


 
More sophistry and you need black people for such a debate. Another idea is to post this debate on a popular black web site and have the debate there.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Im still waiting for anyone to come out and take up my offer to sensibly debate Brixton Splash and or my political credibility/relevance in public or indeed why this U75 is a virtual no go area for black people. Are there any takers?


 * Tumbleweed *


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Err you need black people for such a debate. Another idea is to post this debate on a popular black web site and have the debate there.



Why don't you do that, then, and give us a link so we can see what people are saying. I'd certainly be interested to hear those viewpoints.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Im intending to write an article in the New Year and incite that debate.  In the meantime Im still waiting for anyone to take my offer of a public debate in Brixton to have a genuine debate on these issues and so far all Ive found is insult, refusal, prevarication, sophistry and political cowardice. Why is it that peoples opinions on here are sooo strong and yet literally no one, who is willing to come out from behind they're anonymous tags and keyboards and come and debate with me in front of a Brixton audience?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Why don't you do that, then, and give us a link so we can see what people are saying. I'd certainly be interested to hear those viewpoints.



 And one has to ask U75 why does it take a black man to address the fact that this site is failing to reflect Brixton and highlight issues of racism as it affect Black Brixtonians ?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> And one has to ask U75 why does it take a black man to address the fact that this site is failing to reflect Brixton and highlight issues of racism as it affect Black Brixtonians ?


Why do you think it is, if true?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

I think overall they're probably very weak people, the kind of MSM keyboard warriors with plenty of annoymous mouth and no real courage or conviction. If you have no black support its because youre not reflecting the issues and concerns of black people. Simples we vote with our feet.

They are brave enough to speak from behind a mask but because they know deep down their views at least on theses topics would not be generally supported if debated in the real world, so they prefer the quiet and cowardly anonymity of this self reinforcing small internet clique. Thats disingenuous and because their views on race and racism are so out of line, they steer clear of the debate in anything other than tokenistic, paternalistic or patronising terms

At least I am prepared to stand up and say what I believe and prepared to defend my views publicly, these people run when the light of transparency and accountability is shone upon them.  I see you moved on from your selective demand for forensic use of language. You guys make me laugh...


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 20, 2016)

You've done all your Christmas present shopping then, or is this simply procrastination?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> You've done all your Christmas present shopping then, or is this simply procrastination?


 
Bought on line and already under the tree. But I've always got time to challenge idiocy, bigotry, racism and lies.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I think overall they're probably very weak people, the kind of MSM keyboard warriors with plenty of annoymous mouth and no real courage or conviction. If you have no black support its because your not reflecting the issues and concerns of black people. Simples we vote with our feet.
> 
> They are brave enough to speak from behind a mask but because they know deep down their views at least on theses topics would not be generally supported if debated in the real world, so they prefer the quiet and cowardly anonymity of this self reinforcing small internet clique. Thats disingenuous and because their views on race and racism are so out of line, they steer clear of the debate in anything other than tokenistic, paternalistic or patronising terms
> 
> At least I am prepared to stand up and say what I believe and prepared to defend my views publicly, these people run when the light of transparency and accountability is shone upon them.  I see you moved on from your selective demand for forensic use of language. You guys make me laugh...



Here's why I think online debates are in many ways superior to so called "real life" debates in many ways. To do well in a real-life debate you need to be a confident and practised public speaker and that's not an ability most people have. Someone like you (assuming you're the real Lee Jasper) would obviously have the advantage because this is something you do all the time. Online debates give people who don't have that confidence and practice a chance to speak. It gives people who don't happen to have been in positions of power and influence - say, like people who have never been an adviser to the Mayor of Europe's largest city - to have their say. It's much more difficult for shouty people to talk over others in an online debate. Also, everything is recorded in writing for everyone to see so it's much more difficult for people to claim they didn't say something, or move the subject of debate away from something that isn't going well for them. The discussion can be conducted whilst everyone has fairly good access to information, which allows some level of fact-checking as you go along. Again, very difficult in a live debate, and people can get away with making claims that aren't challenged because their opponents don't have the ability to check them out in real time. Finally, everyone can read the debate, rather than just the people who happen to be available to attend a meeting at a certain place and time.

There's possibly an issue with anonymity, but I think it's outweighed by all the benefits I list above. And this is also something you can't use against the editor because his real life identity is not hidden and he frequently interacts with lots of people in real life.

Anyway, what exactly are these views on racism, which you believe predominate on urban75, and which are "so out of line"?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Here's why I think online debates are in many ways superior to so called "real life" debates in many ways. To do well in a real-life debate you need to be a confident and practised public speaker and that's not an ability most people have. Someone like you (assuming you're the real Lee Jasper) would obviously have the advantage because this is something you do all the time. Online debates give people who don't have that confidence and practice a chance to speak. It gives people who don't happen to have been in positions of power and influence - say, like people who have never been an adviser to the Mayor of Europe's largest city - to have their say. It's much more difficult for shouty people to talk over others in an online debate. Also, everything is recorded in writing for everyone to see so it's much more difficult for people to claim they didn't say something, or move the subject of debate away from something that isn't going well for them. The discussion can be conducted whilst everyone has fairly good access to information, which allows some level of fact-checking as you go along. Again, very difficult in a live debate, and people can get away with making claims that aren't challenged because their opponents don't have the ability to check them out in real time. Finally, everyone can read the debate, rather than just the people who happen to be available to attend a meeting at a certain place and time.
> 
> There's possibly an issue with anonymity, but I think it's outweighed by all the benefits I list above. And this is also something you can't use against the editor because his real life identity is not hidden and he frequently interacts with lots of people in real life.
> 
> Anyway, what exactly are these views on racism, which you believe predominate on urban75, and which are "so out of line"?



None of that is true of Ed he's a pubic figure, so why wont he step up?

As for the other points, yes I take that on board and Im an advocate of digital democracy, but its also true that racism has exploded on the webasphere and black people, Muslims and women among others, pay a heavy price for this anonymous privilege that by and large is being used to prosecute an overwhelming negative, racist, sexist, reactionary agenda.

Its seems a black man can be called racist ion U75 without a word raised in anger. 

That you have to ask this question after reading this thread is also I think part of the problem. Your views about the internet being a place where people find it more _difficult t_o make false claims is not supported by the facts. 

The internet thrives on the repetition of false claims and ignored truths, so what about those who equally cant take the online cyber bullies, racist, mysognisits and xenophobes?


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Bought on line and already under the tree. But I've always got time to challenge idiocy, bigotry, racism and lies.



So you shop with Amazon?


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2016)

So Lee Jasper is a one. Classic.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> So you shop with Amazon?


 I shop on Gumtree and Schlock.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> A disingenuous reply. As a black British man I cant be racist as accused by Ed and some here.



Black British People can't be racist?

They are missing the capacity to hate other races. Megalolz.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> The facts is Ed was told to take it down and he refused. Id say your site is slightly more popular than CompanyHouse and Farage doesn't openly encourage racist attacks either. The point is posting peoples personal details is  against your so called 'rules' and despite a complaint being made they were not removed. Given the vitriol and racism on here I felt both intimidated and fearful as did my family as a result.



it's not my site. i am just a poster like you.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I shop on Gumtree and Shclock.



Shpock.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Shpock.


 Yeah that too...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Dan U said:


> it's not my site. i am just a poster like you.


 


B.I.G said:


> Black British People can't be racist?
> 
> They are missing the capacity to hate other races. Megalolz.


 Here you go hon...are you sure your OK? 

Read this it'll calm your frantic brain and bring some good order to your chaotic politics so evident by this juvenile statement. Enjoy Lee Jasper Official Blog: Why Black People in UK, US and Europe cannot be racist.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Megalolz.


 Anytime some uses that phrase, I think of Ian Watkins (not the guy from Steps).


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Here you go hon...are you sure your OK?
> 
> Read this it'll calm your frantic brain and bring some good order to your chaotic politics so evident by this juvenile statement. Enjoy Lee Jasper Official Blog: Why Black People in UK, US and Europe cannot be racist.



Racism isnt prejudice plus power.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

U75 where white people get to define racism and decide whose racist. Now where have I heard that before...let me think...hmmmm


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Anytime some uses that phrase, I think of Ian Watkins (not the guy from Steps).



Megabantz.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 20, 2016)

Just, er go away Lee. Crawl back into your little hole you fucking idiot. You're nuts. In fact I don't believe you're even the real Lee Jasper. Surely someone who was a senior advisor to the Mayor of this city can't be so thick. Even if it *was* Ken Livingstone.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm late to this thread - but is this actually supposed to be Lee Jasper? Or just a troll?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Just, er go away Lee. Crawl back into your little hole you fucking idiot. You're nuts. In fact I don't believe you're even the real Lee Jasper. Surely someone who was a senior advisor to the Mayor of this city can't be so thick. Even if it *was* Ken Livingstone.


 
My my the master race is on form today.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Megabantz.



Not really. It's fucking gross. Top result for megalolz on Google: Convicted paedophile Ian Watkins told fan: 'It was mega lolz'

I thought you might want to know who and what you are invoking when using that turn of phrase.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Its seems a black man can be called racist ion U75 without a word raised in anger.



Someone fell into a trap that you set up for them through provocation. I think the thing is that people can see that. And they can also see that the argument you want to have is a self-referential one which ends up being about the definition of a word, rather than a useful discussion involving complicated contexts. I think that it's possible for a black person to be racist towards a white person in the UK, but I also think the instances where it would be a significant problem are very limited. In fact that position is, in practical application, basically the same as the one you express in your blog, but you want to state things as an absolute so as to provoke people into indignant emotional reactions. It's one way to start a conversation of course but it's something many people will see and decide not to bother.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> My my the master race is on form today.


 
This brave poster on here, these brave little anonymous poster, so full of viruiol and bile. No wonder theres hardly no black people on here. As for you my fucked up friend. take time sucking that salt.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee - how do you know what colour I am?

If you really are Lee Jasper, then you've got a bit of form in falling on your sword (london assembly, brixton splash etc etc.) I'd suggest you do the same here you nutter.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

Now, I'm no fan of Japser but here's an interesting and light hearted take on the idea of reverse racism from an Australian comedian:


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Someone fell into a trap that you set up for them through provocation. I think the thing is that people can see that. And they can also see that the argument you want to have is a self-referential one which ends up being about the definition of a word, rather than a useful discussion involving complicated contexts. I think that it's possible for a black person to be racist towards a white person in the UK, but I also think the instances where it would be a significant problem are very limited. In fact that position is, in practical application, basically the same as the one you express in your blog, but you want to state things as an absolute so as to provoke people into indignant emotional reactions. It's one way to start a conversation of course but it's something many people will see and decide not to bother.



Lol now Im the devious, cunning black man entrapping poor white people. Utter bollocks. As for your summary of the main points of my article? I  say no such thing. Go back and read again. I have offered a proper debate on the issues raised in this thread, Brixton splash and my relevance and credibility in my community which is contested here. Stop mealy mouthing around the subject. These people are cowards and incapable of reason debate. They should with put up or shut up. On things for sure I am going  to be a regular poster calling out this bullshit for 2017.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Lee - how do you know what colour I am?
> 
> If you really are Lee Jasper, then you've got a bit of form in falling on your sword (london assembly, brixton splash etc etc.) I'd suggest you do the same here you nutter.



The honourable thing twice in 30 years. Proud of that and the first was as a result of the racist media storm led by the then evening slandered.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Not really. It's fucking gross. Top result for megalolz on Google: Convicted paedophile Ian Watkins told fan: 'It was mega lolz'
> 
> I thought you might want to know who and what you are invoking when using that turn of phrase.



If you think someone using a word means they own it. Jesus.


----------



## sealion (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Im still waiting for anyone to come out and take up my offer to sensibly debate


You have no clue on how to have a sensible debate. All you do is accuse people of being racist. You have made a career from shouting people down and playing the race card. But hey it is good for your inflated ego.Brixton 'Splash' 2017 street festival - news and discussion


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> If you think someone using a word means they own it. Jesus.



Who said that? If you want to use a phrase strongly associated with a peado and his crimes, that's your lookout. I'm just pointing it out


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Now, I'm no fan of Japser but here's an interesting and light hearted take on the idea of reverse racism from an Australian comedian:




Im less of a fan of white racism.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> You have no clue on how to have a sensible debate. All you do is accuse people of being racist. You have made a career from shouting people down and playing the race card. But hey it is good for your inflated ego.Brixton 'Splash' 2017 street festival - news and discussion


 
Really? Do you have evidence of that bollocks or is this just your emotional reflex? If I have no clue how to debate I should be a pushover in a public arena. Fancy your chances or are just as weak as the rest?


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Who said that? If you want to use a phrase strongly associated with a peado and his crimes, that's your lookout. I'm just pointing it out



Strongly associated in your mind. I'll cope.


----------



## sealion (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Really? Do you have evidence of that bollocks or is just your emotional reflex?


It's all over this thread.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Really? Do you have evidence of that bollocks or is just your emotional reflex?





Sea Lion said:


> It's all over this thread.


 
Weak, weak weak and yet another bites the dust when confronted with the the Lee Jasper Open Challenge Debate. Jeezus  hasn't anyone here got the courage of your convictions? No one ?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> The honourable thing twice in 30 years. Proud of that and the first was as a result of the racist media storm led by the then evening slandered.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Im still waiting for anyone to come out and take up my offer to sensibly debate Brixton Splash and or my political credibility/relevance in public or indeed why this U75 is a virtual no go area for black people. Are there any takers?


Why don't you just invent a load of positions / opinions that people on here apparently hold - and argue against those instead?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Strongly associated in your mind. I'll cope.



Did you miss this: 



Thimble Queen said:


> Top result for megalolz on Google: Convicted paedophile Ian Watkins told fan: 'It was mega lolz'



And nope I've never Googled that phrase until now. Like I said, use it if you want just know what you are invoking.


----------



## sealion (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Weak, weak weak.


Like throwing the race card around.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee, if you're looking for a website that's a hotbed of racism I'd suggest you've chanced upon the wrong place


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Racism isnt prejudice plus power.





B.I.G said:


> Racism isnt prejudice plus power.


 
As a white person you don't get to decide. Sorry this days are over.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Lee, if you're looking for a website that's a hotbed of racism I'd suggest you've chanced upon the wrong place


 
Well that depends because the one of the most dangerous types of racism is white liberal sentiment.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 20, 2016)

Your boss was an anti-semite. How did you advise him on that, Lee? The mind boggles.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> As a white person you don't get to decide. Sorry this days are over.



If you say so. If I got atacked by a group of people based on my race I'd regard it as a racist attack.  As would the law.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Like throwing the race card around.


 This is the best 'race card '


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Did you miss this:
> 
> 
> 
> And nope I've never Googled that phrase until now. Like I said, use it if you want just know what you are invoking.



I saw it. If I'd googled it before he was caught then I would have got different results. He hardly invented the word. 

Its also hardly invoking it. Just in your head.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Your boss was an anti-semite. How did you advise him on that, Lee? The mind boggles.


Lol oh dear, things are really desperate when you play the 'anti semitism card' Maybe you didn't know I am a founder member of the UK's only Black Jewish Forum. Why would you ? Its not like facts mean anything here.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Really ? OK lets do this, I have been fighting racism for 30 years. Since you know my 'form' can you provide me with the list of instances where I have erroneously raised issue of racism that has then been proven to be false?  Given my ' form' here must be lots of, you know, examples you can sight?



Your little fracas when you worked for Ken?


----------



## sealion (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> This is the best 'race card ' View attachment 97480


No, you hold the gold card with unlimited usage.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Your little fracas when you worked for Ken?


 Huh?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Oh its the Brixton Revolutionary Left, full of pompous arrogance and no traction with black working class communities.



I'm not a revolutionary leftist. Try again, Mr exemplar of pompous arrogance.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> No, you hold the gold card with unlimited usage.


 Of course I do. Pathetic.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I saw it. If I'd googled it before he was caught then I would have got different results. He hardly invented the word.
> 
> Its also hardly invoking it. Just in your head.



I didn't say he invented it. It is, however, inextricably linked to him and his crimes. You're free to keep using it no-one is stopping you


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm not a revolutionary leftist. Try again, Mr exemplar of pompous arrogance.





ViolentPanda said:


> I'm not a revolutionary leftist. Try again, Mr exemplar of pompous arrogance.



Actually I don't care ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Yes we kinda
> 
> 
> Black man under criticism ask's for a reasoned public debate with his detractors and is accused of being aggressive by liberal white male. Hold the front page...



More spin. I didn't accuse you of being aggressive, I showed that you were using exactly the same tactic as you accused someone else of.

Snowballing people works when you're doing it "in real life", it's not so easy to get away with when they can look back at what you've actually written. Try harder.


----------



## sealion (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Of course I do. Pathetic.


On top of being thick you show a huge degree of ignorance too. Do you not read back what you write ?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Actually I don't care ...



And there is your problem.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> More spin. I didn't accuse you of being aggressive, I showed that you were using exactly the same tactic as you accused someone else of.
> 
> Snowballing people works when you're doing it "in real life", it's not so easy to get away with when they can look back at what you've actually written. Try harder.


 
I didn't use a tactic, Ed came on all hot and heavy and I pointed it out. I said its reflective of white male discussion when it comes to race.  Your attempted sophistry is just more defensive obfuscation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> lol ! Funny thing is I wrote that. That was just a tactical move, I remained in charge 'not discussed by the board' should not be read 'not supported' which is why I stayed on.



And you wonder why people suck their teeth when your name is mentioned. They never know whether you're being "tactical" or a twat.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> And there is your problem.



Because all the problems are mine. Hahahahahah.....funny as fuck.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I didn't use a tactic, Ed came on all hot and heavy and I pointed it out. I said its reflective of white male discussion when it comes to race.  Your attempted sophistry is just more defensive obfuscation.



No, it's explication.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Because all the problems are mine. Hahahahahah.....funny as fuck.



Please stop putting words in my mouth. It makes you look foolish.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Well that depends because the one of the most dangerous types of racism is white liberal sentiment.
> View attachment 97479



Standing on the shoulders of giants indeed, Mr Jasper.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> And you wonder why people suck their teeth when your name is mentioned. They never know whether you're being "tactical" or a twat.


 
I wonder no such thing because it never happens. I am well supported by my community would you like me to post some pictures demonstrating as much? Happy to prove your wrong, again. Jeez and this ones faking multicultural lingoism.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Your boss was an anti-semite. How did you advise him on that, Lee? The mind boggles.



Not having that. Livingstone wasn't and isn't an anti-Semite, and I say that as a Semite. All Livingstone was guilty of, was being a gobshite.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Christ most of you lot are piss poor at this.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I wonder no such thing because it never happens. I am well supported by my community would you like me to post some pictures demonstrating as much? Happy to prove your wrong, again. Jeez and this ones faking multicultural lingoism.



Post pictures? Are you taking the piss? 
Wow, Big Lee thinks that unless you post pictures, it can't have happened!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Christ most of you lot are piss poor at this.



And you, you're simply deluded about your own eloquence and ability to argue.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Im off... things to do... people to meet. I'll pop back and continue my roasting of U75 . Whilst I'm gone if you could just determine which one of you armchair activists would like a real debate in the real world I'd be grateful. Play nice till Daddy gets back.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Im off... things to do... people to meet. I'll pop back and continue my roasting of U75 . Whilst I'm gone if you could just determine which one of you armchair activists would like a real debate in the real world I'd be grateful. Play nice till Daddy gets back.



Yeah, you're the daddy, Big Lee.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Post pictures? Are you taking the piss?
> Wow, Big Lee thinks that unless you post pictures, it can't have happened!


 
Jeez you're fucking hard work...ok videos ?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Jeez you're fucking hard work...ok videos ?



Right, I'm gonna ask kids round where I live their opinion of you on camera? Don't take the piss.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yeah, you're the daddy, Big Lee.


 
Come prove me wrong in debate buddy...or remain just a frightened little man.


----------



## sealion (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Christ most of you lot are piss poor at this.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Right, I'm gonna ask kids round where I live their opinion of you on camera? Don't take the piss.



I look forward to it...that way Ill be able to identify you. A white man asking black kids about a black man...this is going to be good.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I look forward to it...that way Ill be able to identify you,



Is that a thinly veiled threat?


----------



## sealion (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Come prove me wrong in debate buddy.


Will your growling entourage be with you again to shut down the debate ?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Is that a thinly veiled threat?



Not in the least but I know that whites have a strong white fear of black male violence and will always jump to the wrong conclusion. So let me address this allegation head on. 
I want a public debate and I have asked for one nicely and sought to facilitate. That offer has been refused so I reserve my right to challenge anyone on here if I see them in public. Thats what Im going to do and thats what I meant by identify. Now is that sufficiently clear to all concerned.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Come prove me wrong in debate buddy...or remain just a frightened little man.



I know your form, Mr J. Turn up with supporters, and disrupt if things don't go your way. As you keep saying, you've been doing this for 30 years, so you have a lot of form for people to look back on and draw information from.

Laugh? I nearly did.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Will your growling entourage be with you again to shut down the debate ?


 I'll take you on one to one if that suits.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I know your form, Mr J. Turn up with supporters, and disrupt if things don't go your way. As you keep saying, you've been doing this for 30 years, so you have a lot of form for people to look back on and draw information from.
> 
> Laugh? I nearly did.


 
You know fuck all and remain a most diminutive, inconsequential little man without conviction. Do your filming man go ahead...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I know your form, Mr J. Turn up with supporters, and disrupt if things don't go your way. As you keep saying, you've been doing this for 30 years, so you have a lot of form for people to look back on and draw information from.
> 
> Laugh? I nearly did.


 One minute I have no supporters next Im rent a mob dear oh dear.....hahahahah


----------



## sealion (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I'll take you on one to one if that suits.




That will be a first.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Not in the least but I know that whites have a strong white fear of black male violence and will always jump to the wrong conclusion. So let me address this allegation head on.
> I want a public debate and I have asked for one nicely and sought to facilitate. That offer has been refused so I reserve my right to challenge anyone on here if I see them in public. Thats what Im going to do and thats what I meant by identify. Now is that sufficiently clear to all concerned.



I'm not white. It's you who is jumping to conclusions.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I look forward to it...that way Ill be able to identify you. A white man asking black kids about a black man...this is going to be good.



Mr J, you have way too much confidence in your "pull" round here. 
You do what you want. Try to identify me. If you do, come knock on my door. I'll make you a coffee, and you can lay some more lame identity politics bullshit on me.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Not in the least but I know that whites have a strong white fear of black male violence and will always jump to the wrong conclusion. So let me address this allegation head on.
> I want a public debate and I have asked for one nicely and sought to facilitate. That offer has been refused so I reserve my right to challenge anyone on here if I see them in public. Thats what Im going to do and thats what I meant by identify. Now is that sufficiently clear to all concerned.



You know how one of the biggest issues with racism can be the dependence on stereotype, Mr. J?  Why are you relying on stereotypes?
You think I'm going to jump if a black male approaches me on the street? It'll never happen because it hasn't in the last 50+ years I've been alive. The only people that make me jump are politicians and the white middle class, because they're _bourgeois_ wankers who'd stab me as soon as look at me.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Mr J, you have way too much confidence in your "pull" round here.
> You do what you want. Try to identify me. If you do, come knock on my door. I'll make you a coffee, and you can lay some more lame identity politics bullshit on me.



Mr P,  I enjoy both support and credibility in my community. I just telling everyone one on here that if I see you in Brixton Im going to call you out just as I've been called out on here. What lame is class reductionism and the minimising of racism by whites.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You know fuck all and remain a most diminutive, inconsequential little man without conviction. Do your filming man go ahead...



Blah blah blah.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> You know how one of the biggest issues with racism can be the dependence on stereotype, Mr. J?  Why are you relying on stereotypes?
> You think I'm going to jump if a black male approaches me on the street? It'll never happen because it hasn't in the last 50+ years I've been alive. The only people that make me jump are politicians and the white middle class, because they're _bourgeois_ wankers who'd stab me as soon as look at me.


 


ViolentPanda said:


> You know how one of the biggest issues with racism can be the dependence on stereotype, Mr. J?  Why are you relying on stereotypes?
> You think I'm going to jump if a black male approaches me on the street? It'll never happen because it hasn't in the last 50+ years I've been alive. The only people that make me jump are politicians and the white middle class, because they're _bourgeois_ wankers who'd stab me as soon as look at me.



* Snork * Black bourgeois ? You sound like the SWP mate.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Mr P,  I enjoy both support and credibility in my community. I just telling everyone one on here that if I see you in Brixton Im going to call you out just as I've been called out on here. What lame is class reductionism and the minimising of racism by whites.



I never minimise racism, but I can see why it'd be a good policy for you to accuse people of doing so.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

You owe me an apology Lee Japser


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> * Snork * Black bourgeois ? You sound like the SWP mate.



Nope, not even like your last bandwagon, Respect. Please point out to me where I used the term "Black bourgeois", too. I don't remember using it.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I never minimise racism, but I can see why it'd be a good policy for you to accuse people of doing so.



 You don't ? But you do believe there is a black bourgeois here in the UK?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> You owe me an apology Lee Japser


 I do ? How so pray tell?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nope, not even like your last bandwagon, Respect. Please point out to me where I used the term "Black bourgeois", too. I don't remember using it.



Perhaps you define yourself as a politician, rather than an anti-racist. Yep, that'd make you at least _petit bourgeois_ in this system, and as you keep telling us, you ARE Black.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> * Snork * bourgeois ? You sound like the SWP mate.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 20, 2016)

SO...Brixton Splash....can someone summarise the current state of affairs?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Perhaps you define yourself as a politician, rather than an anti-racist. Yep, that'd make you at least _petit bourgeois_ in this system, and as you keep telling us, you ARE Black.


 
And you are not black so your rants on racism are of no consequence to Black people period.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You don't ? But you do believe there is a black bourgeois here in the UK?



The _bourgeoisie_ are the _bourgeoisie_. I'm sure you recall this from back when you actually did class politics. They're _bourgeois_ by virtue of what they do, not by virtue of their identity.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ska invita said:


> SO...Brixton Splash....can someone summarise the current state of affairs?



I may rejoin the board and make sure it happens this year.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I do ? How so pray tell?





Lee Japser said:


> Not in the least but I know that whites have a strong *white fear of black male violence* and will always jump to the wrong conclusion. (Snip).



Your assertion here is way out of line. For a start, I'm not white, I'm not scared of black men, nor do I think they are inherently violent.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> The _bourgeoisie_ are the _bourgeoisie_. I'm sure you recall this from back when you actually did class politics. They're _bourgeois_ by virtue of what they do, not by virtue of their identity.


 Oh I see like Brexit is Brexit...lol !!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> And you are not black so your rants on racism are of no consequence to Black people period.



I haven't claimed they're of consequence, Mr J. You really should stop constructing your arguments around your assumptions, and start building them around facts: I haven't ranted. The only person frothing at the mouth vehemently is you. 

As I said earlier, try harder.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Oh I see like Brexit is Brexit...lol !!!



Why are you attempting to compare apples and horseturds, Mr J?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Your assertion here is way out of line. For a start, I'm not white, I'm not scared of black men, nor do I think they are inherently violent.



I didn't say you I was talking about you specifically. rather the wider audience and please we all know that white accusations of violent black men are routine and ubiquitous.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I haven't claimed they're of consequence, Mr J. You really should stop constructing your arguments around your assumptions, and start building them around facts: I haven't ranted. The only person frothing at the mouth vehemently is you.
> 
> As I said earlier, try harder.


 This is a fact free zone son are you're the chief non fact finder general.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I didn't say you I was talking about you specifically. rather the wider audience and please we all know that white accusations of violent black men are routine and ubiquitous.



That's convenient. You were responding to a question I asked but not referring to me. OK. 

I agree with your statements about white fear of black male violence but don't try to put that on me.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> This is a fact free zone son are you're the chief non fact finder general.



Don't call me son, it's so fucking cliched!


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> That's convenient. You were responding to a question I asked but not referring to me. OK.
> 
> I agree with your statements about white fear of black male violence but don't try to put that on me.



Convenient? Trust me if I thought that about you ...I'd have no compulsion about putting it on you. I don't ... so end off.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Anyway, as much fun as this is, I have to pop out for a few hours to collect my Yuletide medication from the pharmacy, and visit the post office. Later!


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Don't call me son, it's so fucking cliched!


 
Are you ok ...hon? You seem a little bent outta shape?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I may rejoin the board and make sure it happens this year.


Do you think the current board can make it happen? What are the main obstacles?

I've a vague memory of there now being two competing groups claiming the event...can anyone summarise that?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Despite all the hoo har.. the remains one board and one Brixton Splash Ltd. Ms Griffiths supported by the Labour Council are purporting to have some sort of copyright on the name. Thats factually incorrect and so the Council and Ms Griffiths are struggling to find way of claiming ownership or oust the current board. They will fail and the Council will be left with a decision to make. The actually Board published a warning letter about all of this, which was incredibly silly and stupid thing to do in my view and at the moment there is a stand off. The event plan will need to be submitted and agreed by March latest so we will have to see what happens.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I wonder no such thing because it never happens. I am well supported by my community would you like me to post some pictures demonstrating as much? Happy to prove your wrong, again. Jeez and this ones faking multicultural lingoism.



You're only 'well supported in your own community' in your own tiny little brain. Let's not forget your lost deposit in Croydon North. Shouldn't you be chasing funding somewhere rather than embarrassing yourself on this thread? You're coming across as a thick nutter.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> You're only 'well supported in your own community' in your own tiny little brain. Let's not forget your lost deposit in Croydon North. Shouldn't you be chasing funding somewhere rather than embarrassing yourself on this thread? You're coming across as a thick nutter.


 
The time when white people like you could determine who is and is not a genuine representative of the black community is done. over, kaput, finished.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

As for Croydon North, fought a by election called at three weeks notice, has a budget of 5k and given the circumstances I gave it my best shot.


----------



## Winot (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Despite all the hoo har.. the remains one board and one Brixton Splash Ltd. Ms Griffiths supported by the Labour Council are purporting to have some sort of copyright on the name. Thats factually incorrect and so the Council and Ms Griffiths are struggling to find way of claiming ownership or oust the current board. They will fail and the Council will be left with a decision to make. The actually Board published a warning letter about all of this, which was incredibly silly and stupid thing to do in my view and at the moment there is a stand off. The event plan will need to be submitted and agreed by March latest so we will have to see what happens.



There are 2 UK trade mark registrations, one owned personally by Ros Griffiths and one by Brixton Splash Ltd:

https://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmtext/Results


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2016)

What is this thread, bore by attrition?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Winot said:


> There are 2 UK trade mark registrations, one owned personally by Ros Griffiths and one by Brixton Splash Ltd:
> 
> https://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmtext/Results





Winot said:


> There are 2 UK trade mark registrations, one owned personally by Ros Griffiths and one by Brixton Splash Ltd:
> 
> https://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmtext/Results


 You know more than me then.  I did press the link and it failed. Tried to search BS and it came up zero. Can you assist ?


----------



## Winot (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You know more than me then.  I did press the link and it failed. Tried to search BS and it came up zero. Can you assist ?



Yes. It means they have the exclusive right to use the name on the goods/services covered unless their registrations are invalidated.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> What is this thread, bore by attrition?





Winot said:


> Yes. It means they have the exclusive right to use the name on the goods/services covered unless their registrations are invalidated.



Thanks. Both have the rights to use the same name? Is that right
? What did you search to get that info?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2016)

Winot said:


> Yes. It means they have the exclusive right to use the name on the goods/services covered unless their registrations are invalidated.


How come can there be two registrations for the same thing?


----------



## Winot (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Thanks. Both have the rights to use the same name? Is that right
> ? What did you search to get that info?



I searched for BRIXTON SPLASH. 

This is the 1st one:

Intellectual Property Office - By number results

and this is the 2nd:

Intellectual Property Office - By number results


----------



## Winot (Dec 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> How come can there be two registrations for the same thing?



The UKIPO doesn't block similar marks any more. They notify earlier owners and it is up to them to oppose if they wish.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> The time when white people like you could determine who is and is not a genuine representative of the black community is done. over, kaput, finished.



You seem to have unilaterally decided that you're a 'genuine representative of the black community'.  I don't believe you've ever been elected as such.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> As for Croydon North, fought a by election called at three weeks notice, has a budget of 5k and given the circumstances I gave it my best shot.



You got 707 votes. Seems a bit meagre for someone claiming to have 'both support and credibility in my community'.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

Winot said:


> I searched for BRIXTON SPLASH.
> 
> This is the 1st one:
> 
> ...



Thats extremely helpful...thank you. Looks like Ros does have a genuine claim on the name if not the festival. News to me


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> You got 707 votes. Seems a bit meagre for someone claiming to have 'both support and credibility in my community'.



Its a credible first shout... not all my community votes or necessarily believes in parliamentary democracy.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 20, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> You seem to have unilaterally decided that you're a 'genuine representative of the black community'.  I don't believe you've ever been elected as such.


 
Pardon? I get elected every year to one or another organisation or movement. Like I say, white people don't get to decide who our leaders are.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 20, 2016)

Intellectual Property Office - By number results [The Brixton Splash Limited one]

and

Intellectual Property Office - By number results [the Ros one]

[ah, beaten to it]


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not having that. Livingstone wasn't and isn't an anti-Semite, and I say that as a Semite. All Livingstone was guilty of, was being a gobshite.



Erm, yes, he is. Leaving aside his more recent bonkers comments on the radio about Jews, during Mr Japser's (sic) tenure his true colours came out. Granted Livingstone was/is a massive pisshead but then so is Mel Gibson.



> On learning that Mr Finegold is Jewish, the mayor apparently said: "You are just like a concentration camp guard, you are just doing it because you are paid to, aren't you?"



Livingstone faces inquiry over Nazi guard jibe at Jewish reporter

I'm genuinely curious as to what Mr Japser's reaction was to this incident. Presumably at the very least a conversation was had?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2016)

That supposed incident was a lot of nonsense. I really don't think Livingstone is an anti-semite.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Erm, yes, he is. Leaving aside his more recent bonkers comments on the radio about Jews, during Mr Japser's (sic) tenure his true colours came out. Granted Livingstone was/is a massive pisshead but then so is Mel Gibson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you read right through the article? Most of the reaction (mostly from reactionaries like the Board of Deputies) is based on what Livingstone *apparently* said. That'd be the same bunch of reactionaries who jumped on the "Ken is an anti-Semite" bandwagon earlier this year, too. The same bunch of reactionaries who have done fuck all in the last 60 years to actually tackle real Judaeophobia.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Livingstone faces inquiry over Nazi guard jibe at Jewish reporter
> 
> I'm genuinely curious as to what Mr Japser's reaction was to this incident. Presumably at the very least a conversation was had?



What utter bollocks. He didn't know he was Jewish when he said whatever he did.The fact he is Jewish had no bearing on why KL said what he did. The story went that he was responding to the immoral way that many journalists follow people around and harrass but hide behind _just doing their jobs _mantra when challenged. This story amongst many others was part of an ongoing smear campaign against KL. Using it as evidence of anything here is pathetic.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 20, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> What utter bollocks. He didn't know he was Jewish when he said whatever he did.The fact he is Jewish had no bearing on why KL said what he did. The story went that he was responding to the immoral way that many journalists follow people around and harrass but hide behind _just doing their jobs _mantra when challenged. This story amongst many others was part of an ongoing smear campaign against KL. Using it as evidence of anything here is pathetic.



He made the comment about being a concentration guard only after he learned the journo was Jewish. Read the article. I cant be arsed quoting it again.

And yes, ViolentPanda I did read right through that article and followed the story at the time. I had the misfortune of having to occasionally work with him around that time when I worked for TfL and though of course race never came into it, his alcohol consumption was certainly, literally, on the table. I wouldn't be surprised if he did make those comments while off his face after leaving a party. He certainly pushed the boundaries of anti-semitism in more recent media interviews though not to the degree he did in 2005.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 20, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> What utter bollocks. He didn't know he was Jewish when he said whatever he did.The fact he is Jewish had no bearing on why KL said what he did. The story went that he was responding to the immoral way that many journalists follow people around and harrass but hide behind _just doing their jobs _mantra when challenged. This story amongst many others was part of an ongoing smear campaign against KL. Using it as evidence of anything here is pathetic.



Exactly - you tell em  

Anyway back to the case in point which isn't Splash - but the Lee Japser show now.

This stuff is brilliant - Peter Dow should debate him on behalf of Urban75...You could sell tickets for that...two political leviathans go head to head.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> He made the comment about being a concentration guard only after he learned the journo was Jewish.



He started out on the war criminal theme when he learned the journo was from the Evening Standard. He elaborated that into the concentration camp guard after learning he was Jewish, because he clearly wanted to insult the journo. That is not the same as, say, using some stereotype about Jews to insult the journo. That would suggest he was an anti-semite.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I agree and those campaigns are/were very important but they do not reflect the political priorities of the black community in Brixton or Lambeth and over 20 years I would expect to see this sites involvement in more campaigning on specific race issues.



You are wrong on both counts.

When the Brixton Rec was under threat a few years back the Black community saw it as an issue for them. They turned up en mass at a public meeting to let Lib Peck know how they felt. She backed down at the meeting.

On the shops and cafes in Brixton Station road I know that many members of the Black community felt strongly about the loss of these small business.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Peter Dow should debate him on behalf of Urban75...You could sell tickets for that...two political leviathans go head to head


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Pardon? I get elected every year to one or another organisation or movement. Like I say, white people don't get to decide who our leaders are.


Its the same old shit you have been spouting for over three decades. The Posh Lee Show.
Its a bit threadbare these days.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 21, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> You are wrong on both counts.
> 
> When the Brixton Rec was under threat a few years back the Black community saw it as an issue for them. They turned up en mass at a public meeting to let Lib Peck know how they felt. She backed down at the meeting.
> 
> On the shops and cafes in Brixton Station road I know that many members of the Black community felt strongly about the loss of these small business.



I didn't say they weren't important I said they were not the top priorities of black communities such police racism, deaths in custody, or criminal black youth unemployment, school exclusions. Try harder.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 21, 2016)

TopCat said:


> Its the same old shit you have been spouting for over three decades. The Posh Lee Show.
> Its a bit threadbare these days.


 
What threadbare is the fight against racism, what is threadbare is white people taking responsibility for racism instead of attacking black representatives, what is threadbare is this site commitment to diversity and anti racism .


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 21, 2016)

For those white people on here, who presume they can decide who are 'credible black people' and what constitutes racism and anti racism, an object lesson.

"I am sorry but if you are a white man you don't get to define what racism is" : Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie http://bbc.in/2fJux1x  #newsnight


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 21, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Exactly - you tell em
> 
> Anyway back to the case in point which isn't Splash - but the Lee Japser show now.
> 
> This stuff is brilliant - Peter Dow should debate him on behalf of Urban75...You could sell tickets for that...two political leviathans go head to head.



 Ha! Clash of the, er, Titans. Or something.


TopCat said:


> Its the same old shit you have been spouting for over three decades. The Posh Lee Show.
> Its a bit threadbare these days.



He's like a one-man 1970s sitcom. Only without the humour. Utterly tragic.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 21, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> For those white people on here, who presume they can decide who are 'credible black people' and what constitutes racism and anti racism, an object lesson.



In a constituency with more than 31,000 black people of Caribbean origin alone; where over 31% off the constituency is black (second highest in UK); and in which almost 2/3 are non white, you were unable to scrape even 600 votes ahead of the Monster Raving Looney Party or National Front.

You may have convinced yourself that it is only white people (filthy racists that they are) who reject your politics. But you are conveniently ignoring the voice of the black community which has made its own clear statement about your credibility as a leader.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 21, 2016)

Still not convinced this is Lee Jasper. He can't possibly be this weird. Has anyone checked?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Still not convinced this is Lee Jasper. He can't possibly be this weird. Has anyone checked?



I don't know but it does often seem to be the case that when those, who we are used to seeing operating in largely controlled environments as "public figures", get involved in things like internet forums, direct and unedited, it turns out that they are even more nutty and incoherent than the rest of us reveal ourselves to be in those same places.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 21, 2016)

He can't even spell his own name


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 21, 2016)

it's not firky again, is it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> it's not firky again, is it?



Doubt it.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 21, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Still not convinced this is Lee Jasper. He can't possibly be this weird. Has anyone checked?



Trust me, he can be this weird. He probably rants at snow for being white.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> For those white people on here, who presume they can decide who are 'credible black people' and what constitutes racism and anti racism, an object lesson.
> 
> "I am sorry but if you are a white man you don't get to define what racism is" : Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie http://bbc.in/2fJux1x  #newsnight


Clever quote, but to compare the American constitution with it's extreme free speech (burning a cross on your neighbour's lawn is legally protected as being "freedom of speech" I heard) with debates about labelling posters on Urban75 seems a bit off.

The argument about whether black people can be racist was raised in Lambeth in the mid 1980s by Janet Boateng when she was an Education spokesman on Lambeth Council. My recollection is it was mocked by the press. It could be argued that Janet Boateng's perceived stridency played into the hands of conservative thinking politicians.

Since you have raised a Nigerian spokesperson for your cause, can I ask what is your view of virulent anti-Nigerian sentiment amongst many black people who are not Nigerian?

Is it racism? Or is it a case of "Remember not to mention the war!" [Basil Fawlty dealing with German guests at Fawlty Towers] Or is Basil racist too - against Germans/Manuel etc etc?

P.S.  I have been to Nsuka and Enugu in Nigeria, which is where Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie hails from originally. Not much trouble with racism there. The only ethnic group around are the Igbo people, and the favoured religions are Catholic or Anglican.

No doubt Ms Adichie finds it refreshingly multi cultural in the USA!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 21, 2016)

For the record: we did check this out when the account was first registered and it appears to be the real Lee Jasper. IIRC, LJ's Twitter account posted links to his posts here saying that it was him. Of course it's impossible to say whether it has been hacked etc but the account seems to be fairly consistent in post content.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 21, 2016)

When is the big debate?  Can it be live streamed on periscope?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 22, 2016)

Dan U said:


> When is the big debate?  Can it be live streamed on periscope?


I'm happy to manage ticket sales. All proceeds to some charity or another doing something charityish.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Rushy said:


> In a constituency with more than 31,000 black people of Caribbean origin alone; where over 31% off the constituency is black (second highest in UK); and in which almost 2/3 are non white, you were unable to scrape even 600 votes ahead of the Monster Raving Looney Party or National Front.
> 
> 
> I'm philosophical about running for office, and at least I stood for something. I see no shame in trying. Three weeks and £5k expenditure against the Labour machine spending ten of thousands? Plus the racist press coverage of my time in City Hall? Hey Im proud off what I tried and failure is a critical part of success. Thee good news is I aint dead yet. I follow in a great tradition of people who tired and failed at their first attempt to get elected, the list is illustrious. I am proud to be part of the club that tried and failed only to go onto to succeed.
> ...



Your entitled to your myopic, uniformed, view, however shit talk is shit cheap and none of you white people on here, ( and lets face it this site is about as representative as UKIP) who support this view  can evidence your private prejudices. May I remind you that Farage aint elected either.

Your bile, is all part of your personal prejudice that allows you to wrongly assume in vain glorious, self righteous and pompous ignorance, that I think all white people are racist. This is a gross distortion of course reflects the popular. but misguided white liberal sentiments that so bedevilles our struggle for equality.

Let me be clear for the avoidance of doubt, it isn't all white people, its white people like you.

But if as you assert, I'm so unpopular and my views soooo unrepresentative of my community, then why won't anyone on here, like you with plenty to say on this subject, why wont anyone come and debate with me lol?

I think like the reason is obvious, like most reactionary white liberals (right or left) they are generally cowards, most vocal behind closed doors, in private or hiding behind their on line anonymity. I think deep down you know that my views would be supported by the majority of both black and whites.

Your collective refusal to take this into the real world reflects that fact and you realise, like most on line braggadocios bullies and cowards, that this black man has your measure.

So you spit your venom in the forlorn hope that you can somehow bolster your miserable sagging self esteem.

I take no lessons on credibility from anonymous white people who have no record in fighting racism. None.

As Dr King pointed out, we ignore the soft siren voices of such damnable 'friends.'


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Clever quote, but to compare the American constitution with it's extreme free speech (burning a cross on your neighbour's lawn is legally protected as being "freedom of speech" I heard) with debates about labelling posters on Urban75 seems a bit off.
> 
> The argument about whether black people can be racist was raised in Lambeth in the mid 1980s by Janet Boateng when she was an Education spokesman on Lambeth Council. My recollection is it was mocked by the press. It could be argued that Janet Boateng's perceived stridency played into the hands of conservative thinking politicians.
> 
> ...


 
I don't do Whatabouterry. You can read my blog for a more detailed analysis of the where's and whyfores. Virulent anti Nigerian sentiment from other black people? 

Where did you get that information?  With all these 'white experts'  on racism and black peoples expressed opinions I wonder why racism continues to thrive in the UK at all. And therein lies the answer...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

still no


Rushy said:


> I'm happy to manage ticket sales. All proceeds to some charity or another doing something charityish.


 
Good idea, Im up for such a debate. Pity no one on here can find the balls to take me on.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Trust me, he can be this weird. He probably rants at snow for being white.


 
The is not the Sun readers comments section.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Still not convinced this is Lee Jasper. He can't possibly be this weird. Has anyone checked?



A weird black man A racist Black man. Comments on a site where there is virtually nooooo black people. Lol...you do the maths.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 22, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Good idea, Im up for such a debate. Pity no one on here can find the balls to take me on.



Out of curiosity, what do you see the position is that editor or A.N.Other representative of the site are supposed to be arguing in this debate you keep going on about?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I don't know but it does often seem to be the case that when those, who we are used to seeing operating in largely controlled environments as "public figures", get involved in things like internet forums, direct and unedited, it turns out that they are even more nutty and incoherent than the rest of us reveal ourselves to be in those same places.



A nutty incoherent, unrepresentative, aggressive, opportunist,racist black man on a site that has almost zero black input, no black moderators, no record of fighting anything than cosmetic racism. Whats most apparent in yours and other comments, is the degree of uniformed opinion proffered by people whose no doubt contradictory lives, are lived under the sanitising cloak of anonymity.  I send a thousand farts in your general direction.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you see the position is that editor or A.N.Other representative of the site are supposed to be arguing in this debate you keep going on about?



I see his position as being his publicly declared position on these matters. Ask him or read the thread.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 22, 2016)

This is more than a little bit scary. I'd have loved to have been a fly on the wall for the job interview for this one.



> Lee Jasper was appointed as Director for Policing and Equalities during Ken Livingstone's 2004–2008 term as Mayor of London. He was responsible for the development, enactment and promotion of equalities policies for the Greater London Authority (GLA) and had corporate responsibility for the development and delivery of anti discriminatory policies aimed at ensuring equality in employment practices and service delivery. He was also directly responsible for advising the Mayor on policing issues


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 22, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Your entitled to your myopic, uniformed, view, however shit talk is shit cheap and none of you white people on here, ( and lets face it this site is about as representative as UKIP) who support this view  can evidence your private prejudices. May I remind you that Farage aint elected either.
> 
> Your bile, is all part of your personal prejudice that allows you to wrongly assume in vain glorious, self righteous and pompous ignorance, that I think all white people are racist. This is a gross distortion of course reflects the popular. but misguided white liberal sentiments that so bedevilles our struggle for equality.
> 
> ...




This is better than Hemingway.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> This is more than a little bit scary. I'd have loved to have been a fly on the wall for the job interview for this one.



Tad jealous there are we? I know its hard to believe that working class black man can rise to such 'giddy heights'.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 22, 2016)

No, it's astonishing that someone who is barely literate can rise to such a post. Nothing to do with your mixed race.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Defo jealousy then. Hmmm... Illiterate black man I'll add that to the list.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 22, 2016)

I can assure you I'm not jealous of you Lee. Being sacked for sending pervy emails to female associates isn't exactly the sort of thing I aspire to.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 22, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I can assure you I'm not jealous of you Lee. Being sacked for sending pervy emails to female associates isn't exactly the sort of thing I aspire to.



Have you got a source for that? Genuinely asking.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 22, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I can assure you I'm not jealous of you Lee. Being sacked for sending pervy emails to female associates isn't exactly the sort of thing I aspire to.



Those emails weren't pervy, they were pure poetry: "How many ways do I love thee? As the air I breathe and first gentle dew on a golden summer morn. As much as the Brazil national football team or aki and saltfish. I love thee feet, ankles, legs, thighs, bum and belly, arms, head and brain... I want to wisk you away to a deserted island beach, honey-glase you, [and] let you cook slowly before a torrid and passionate embrace..."


How could she resist?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 22, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Your bile, is all part of your personal prejudice that allows you to wrongly assume in vain glorious, self righteous and pompous ignorance, that I think all white people are racist. This is a gross distortion of course reflects, the popular but misguided white liberal sentiments that so bedevilled our struggle for equality.
> 
> Let me be clear for the avoidance of doubt, it isn't all white people, its white people like you.



 So if your beef is with liberals rather than whites, why do you constantly bang on about whites? Why not just say liberals? In fact, why do you feel the need to clarify? Is the extent of your own bigotry slowly dawning on you?




> Your entitled to your myopic, uniformed, view, however shit talk is shit cheap and none of you white people on here, ( and lets face it this site is about as representative as UKIP) who support this view can evidence your private prejudices. May I remind you that Farage aint elected either.



It is interesting that in relation to your dismal failure to garner electoral support from within the community you so desperately claim to represent, you draw parallels between yourself and that nutter Farage. In describing him as unelected you fail to recognise that he is a democratically elected MEP; elected (ex)leader of a party which garnered almost 4,000,000 votes in a national election; and that he almost single handedly convinced more than half the UK electorate to back him in his unfortunate crusade to leave Europe. So whilst I would agree that in many unfortunate aspects you are like Farage – one has to acknowledge a couple of key differences, such as his popular support and political success.




> But if I'm so unpopular and my views so unrepresentative of my community, then why won't anyone on here, like you with plenty to say on this subject, why wont anyone come and debate with me lol?


Probably because (unlike the rest of us) you have been democratically proven to be unpopular and unrepresentative of your community. You’re just one of a bunch of numpties killing time by arguing on a message board. Get over yourself, you deluded ballsack.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 22, 2016)

Rushy said:


> So if your beef is with liberals rather than whites, why do you constantly bang on about whites? Why not just say liberals? In fact, why do you feel the need to clarify? Is the extent of your own bigotry slowly dawning on you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've carried out a micro-poll in my house. My wife thinks Jasper's a 'wanker', her sister opts for 'twat' and the latter's son has never heard of him. They're all black. His lack of self-awareness is staggering.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 22, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> I've carried out a micro-poll in my house. My wife thinks Jasper's a 'wanker', her sister opts for 'twat' and the latter's son has never heard of him. They're all black. His lack of self-awareness is staggering.


Bloody liberals.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Rushy said:


> So if your beef is with liberals rather than whites, why do you constantly bang on about whites? Why not just say liberals? In fact, why do you feel the need to clarify? Is the extent of your own bigotry slowly dawning on you?
> 
> Nope I have white friends. I repeat for the avoidance of doubt, Im bigoted against pompous asses and fuckwits like you.
> 
> ...



I know you want to believe that so badly it hurts. But constant repetition does nothing but confirm your blatant prejudice. 

Why am I here I consider it both a public and civic duty to definitely expose your toxic bigotry, whilst Im on my Xmas break. 

In any event I've probably spent 100th of the time, you've spent on here massaging each others weak white liberal ego's but I know you have zero tolerance for intelligent black people. You wont debate with me in Brixton, because you, I, and everyone else reading this thread knows, that if you had the testicular fortitude to publicly repeat this bullshit with me, you'd quite simply get your arse sent home in a basket. 

Your obvious intellectual weakness is matched by your political cowardice. A anonymous little white liberal man in a small bubble of internet irrelevancy and white privilege.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Bloody liberals.


 Well I  have just cited the effects of neo liberalism on black folks too, were equally affected and some of us, do adopt liberal views. It happens...



wurlycurly said:


> I've carried out a micro-poll in my house. My wife thinks Jasper's a 'wanker', her sister opts for 'twat' and the latter's son has never heard of him. They're all black. His lack of self-awareness is staggering.



Personally, given our history I never trust white people who claim to be speaking on behalf of other black people. We can speak for ourselves.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Those emails weren't pervy, they were pure poetry: "How many ways do I love thee? As the air I breathe and first gentle dew on a golden summer morn. As much as the Brazil national football team or aki and saltfish. I love thee feet, ankles, legs, thighs, bum and belly, arms, head and brain... I want to wisk you away to a deserted island beach, honey-glase you, [and] let you cook slowly before a torrid and passionate embrace..."
> 
> 
> How could she resist?


 Now 100% sure its jealousy. Sacked?.... wrong again. 

As for your regurgitation of the evening slandard racist crap from nearly a decade ago, no one expect crusty old white liberals gives a crap. Keep trying...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Have you got a source for that? Genuinely asking.


 


Reiabuzz said:


> I can assure you I'm not jealous of you Lee. Being sacked for sending pervy emails to female associates isn't exactly the sort of thing I aspire to.



 I think thats too big a jump for you. Try aspiring to be a sentient human being, then one day love may come your way.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 22, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I know you want to believe that so badly it hurts. But constant repetition does nothing but confirm your blatant prejudice.
> 
> Why am I here I consider it both a public and civic duty to definitely expose your toxic bigotry, whilst Im on my Xmas break.
> 
> ...


 
You need help mate. You've completely lost it.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> You need help mate. You've completely lost it.


 So says who? You lol !!! Give me a break...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey Rushy this one for you... " When Martin Luther King wrote of the white moderate, he wrote of the enemy of progress, the foe of social justice, the obstacle to the defining social movement of his time. He understood, perhaps better than many of his contemporaries, that the white moderate was the single most pernicious influence in the broader sociopolitical landscape. For it was the white moderate who opposed the essential and necessary radicalism, who blocked attempts at widening the Civil Rights Movement, who enjoined that demands be tempered, grievances be blunted; all while posing as a friend of the movement, a defender of the marginalized and oppressed." Ajamu Baraka, "Uncle Tom," and the Pathology of White Liberal Racism -


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 22, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I know you want to believe that so badly it hurts. But constant repetition does nothing but confirm your blatant prejudice.
> 
> Why am I here I consider it both a public and civic duty to definitely expose your toxic bigotry, whilst Im on my Xmas break.
> 
> ...



You do realise that Lambeth monitors these threads? They're highly unlikely to be looking for an intolerant, racist bigot to organise Splash.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

*Steve Biko: Decolonial Meditations of Black Consciousness*


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> You do realise that Lambeth monitors these threads? They're highly unlikely to be looking for an intolerant, racist bigot to organise Splash.



 Brixton Splash is not theirs to organise. Lambeth Council presides over the most racially unequal borough in the UK. As for Splash I wouldn't worry mate, as you say, you've got no chance.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

" _The education of the confused white liberals continues..._

_ "White liberalism is unassuming and outwardly good-natured. Officially, it rejects all forms of injustice. But within social circles, there is a curious lack of Black people that is more than just coincidental, and, instead, what exists is the perpetual citation of anything Black: “My Black friend,” “That’s so hood!,” Bob Marley, or Beyoncé. White liberalism’s unspoken belief that, “I’m too socially aware to be racist,” conceals the absence. To help solidify this dynamic, liberals depend also on the absent figure of the White conservative, often depicted as confederate flag-waving and gun-bearing. Liberals often assemble this bigoted, angry, uneducated, iconic racist with whom many contrast themselves_." 

White Liberals Ain’t Loyal: White Silence, Black Absence - The Feminist Wire


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 22, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Brixton Splash is not theirs to organise. Lambeth Council presides over the most racially unequal borough in the UK. As for Splash I wouldn't worry mate, as you say, you've got no chance.



It would be impossible to run Splash without Lambeth's co-operation.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> It would be impossible to run Splash without Lambeth's co-operation.



Shut up man you've no idea what youre talking about, No it woud'nt, most black festivals start life unaided by Councils


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> " _The education of the confused white liberals continues..._
> 
> _ "White liberalism is unassuming and outwardly good-natured. Officially, it rejects all forms of injustice. But within social circles, there is a curious lack of Black people that is more than just coincidental, and, instead, what exists is the perpetual citation of anything Black: “My Black friend,” “That’s so hood!,” Bob Marley, or Beyoncé. White liberalism’s unspoken belief that, “I’m too socially aware to be racist,” conceals the absence. To help solidify this dynamic, liberals depend also on the absent figure of the White conservative, often depicted as confederate flag-waving and gun-bearing. Liberals often assemble this bigoted, angry, uneducated, iconic racist with whom many contrast themselves_."
> 
> White Liberals Ain’t Loyal: White Silence, Black Absence - The Feminist Wire


 
"Black people don't support you Lee, Black people dont like you Lee. Youre not credible Lee..." Lol its text book...


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 22, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Shut up man you've no idea what youre talking about, No it woud'nt, most black festivals start life unaided by Councils



Well, for a start you need the council's permission to close any roads.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 22, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> "Black people don't support you Lee, Black people dont like you Lee. Youre not credible Lee..." Lol its text book...


finally you're talking sense.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

What 'racism' means to most white liberals and right wingers is a world away from the radical black definition.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Well, for a start you need the council's permission to close any roads.


 People close roads all the time.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Dear Rushy treat yourself to some education on your whiteness. This is a white man I can agree with.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Whats it like to be white?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> finally you're talking sense.



How old are you four? lol !!!!


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 22, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> "Black people don't support you Lee, Black people dont like you Lee. Youre not credible Lee..." Lol its text book...



Bayern midfielder Thiago Alcantara tried to pass the ball to an animated image of Santa Claus on the sideboards during the game against Leipzig last night! He's a £50m-plus player (Alcantara, not Santa, who is of course priceless). Unbefuckinglievable.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Ten ways in which white liberals perpetuate racism. 

10 Ways White Liberals Perpetuate Racism | The Huffington Post


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 22, 2016)

Am I on 4chan by mistake?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 22, 2016)

Perfect for these fake ass liberals U75 posters up in here. MTV's Ten New Year Resolutions for White Guys in 2017

'MTV News' Deletes YouTube Video Telling "White Guys" What They Could Do Better In 2017 After Backlash


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 22, 2016)

Go home Lee, you're drunk


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 22, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *It might be useful if she could explain exactly who she claims to represent or 'lead'(assuming that "community leadership" comprises more than applying for grants).*​



Noteworthy that the intervention seems to have been designed to bury and divert attention from this issue.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 23, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Go home Lee, you're drunk


 I'll add that to the long U75 white mens list of my many faults, now adding  'alcoholic' Still playing the man not the ball. Nice.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 23, 2016)

But I'm not white. And I'm not going to get involved your 12 page diatribe. I've got too much respect for myself.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 24, 2016)

C'mon this thread is dying...

This article had me cracking up - admittedly from the subStandard, but just too funny to ignore.

'General' Jasper's torrid emails to 'sexy Kazzi'

I also liked VCM comparing lee to Keats 

Victoria Coren: Shall I compare thee, Lee Jasper, to Keats or Donne? No


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 24, 2016)

This has to be a troll btw - I would really not like it if he was "real" as surely he would show more awareness?

If it is him - then he's a fucking joke.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 24, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Have you got a source for that? Genuinely asking.



This is what he was eventually forced to resign over although how he survived his previous corruption claims I don't know.

'General' Jasper's torrid emails to 'sexy Kazzi'


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 24, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> This has to be a troll btw - I would really not like it if he was "real" as surely he would show more awareness?
> 
> If it is him - then he's a fucking joke.



If you read his twitter feed unfortunately there's very similar themes and a similar tenor. I think it's him. 

He's nuts. And he was in charge of race relations in one of the world's great multicultural cities. Unbelievable.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 24, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> If you read his twitter feed unfortunately there's very similar themes and a similar tenor. I think it's him.
> 
> He's nuts. And he was in charge of race relations in one of the world's great multicultural cities. Unbelievable.



I guess...


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 24, 2016)

> In one message sent using his City Hall email on an official trip, printed here as it was written, Mr Jasper said: "Happy birthday my gorgeous, wonderful, sexy Kazzi... Darling, I want to wisk you away to a deserted island beach, honey-glase you, [and] let you cook slowly before a torrid and passionate embrace...
> 
> "You are indeed greatly loved up, magnifecently appreciated and at the moment sorely missed. Once back, its candles and dinner and a special prezzie from Jamaica." Mr Jasper signed his email: "Your man, General Jasper."



Phwoar. Given the spelling in that little missive I think it's safe to assume we've got the real deal here.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 24, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> This is what he was eventually forced to resign over although how he survived his previous corruption claims I don't know.
> 
> 'General' Jasper's torrid emails to 'sexy Kazzi'



Wow. That's gross


----------



## sealion (Dec 24, 2016)

£200 a night hotel rooms  I wonder what it costs for the privileged


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 24, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> If you read his twitter feed unfortunately there's very similar themes and a similar tenor. I think it's him.
> 
> He's nuts. And he was in charge of race relations in one of the world's great multicultural cities. Unbelievable.



It's bizarre that an anti-racist campaigner could be so nasty, intolerant and bigoted. I'm glad this thread exists; it gives an excellent insight into his character. Given his line of work, I'd assumed he was basically a nice guy.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 24, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> C'mon this thread is dying...
> 
> This article had me cracking up - admittedly from the subStandard, but just too funny to ignore.
> 
> ...



Dreadful


----------



## TopCat (Dec 27, 2016)

A troll would return and argue it out. Posh Lee wont however. 
Bye Lee!


----------



## TopCat (Dec 27, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> This is what he was eventually forced to resign over although how he survived his previous corruption claims I don't know.
> 
> 'General' Jasper's torrid emails to 'sexy Kazzi'


It was a shitty blinder. The emails were just a distraction from the misapropriation of public funds. 
Thieving egostistical posh wanker.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Oh my days, some are digging deep, way back into the racist archives of evening slandard. How pathetic is that?

I'ts the measure of the sheer desperate and intellectually redundant nature of this site, the overwhelming male, pale and stale posters on this site. Your miserable half baked opinions have mutated though thermal consensus bullshit warming and mutual white male backslapping into high grade fuckery of the worst order.

Meanwhile, the nations racism goes through the roof, racist attacks now returning with a vengeance, our local police services are the most racist they've been for the last 20 years, ethnic cleansing of the borough, youth unemployment above 50%, a Tory Government that promotes racism and division, home to some of the most icon justice campaigns in the UK such as Sean Rigg, a site that black people have virtually boycotted, a site which has no black moderators and a white Editor who infers black activists are racists.

If, as your ashy mouths say, I'm have no support from the black community, then come out from behind your keyboards and take up my offer of public debate.

Of course you wont do that, because as we all know, what miserable little cowards some of you really are. Happy to regurgitate racist propaganda to prosecute your personal agendas.

But don''t worry. I'll have fun with you and this site in the new year.

Im making it my mission to bring black people to this site and to publicly expose its confusion on race issues, its failure to represent Brixton, its refusal to say what are its costs, who gets paid what and who actually funds this site?

Then there is the happy montage of your comments on here, which collated and designed will get the word out. I know some of you think your 'anonymous' so I'll be sure to let people know who are you are and what you really think. '

This site wants a war with me, whilst refusing to respond to my offer of civilised debate, fine lets take it to the people

And thats just for starters. Happy New Year.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Oh my days, some are digging deep, way back into the racist archives of evening slandard. How pathetic is that?
> 
> I'ts the measure of the sheer desperate and intellectually redundant nature of this site, the overwhelming male, player and stale posters on this site. Your miserable half baked opinions have mutated though thermal consensus bullshit warming and mutual white male backslapping into high grade fuckery of the worst order.
> 
> ...



Any decent moderator would point out in a debate that EVERYONE knows how the site is funded. 

As a second point I said to two people at work on seperate occasions before xmas. "You're a black man. What do you think of Lee Jasper?"
One said you were a "wanker" and the other said you were a "cunt".

Still I was impressed that know who you are


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> whilst refusing to respond to my offer of civilised debate,


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Oh my days, some are digging deep, way back into the racist archives of evening slandard. How pathetic is that?
> 
> I'ts the measure of the sheer desperate and intellectually redundant nature of this site, the overwhelming male, player and stale posters on this site. Your miserable half baked opinions have mutated though thermal consensus bullshit warming and mutual white male backslapping into high grade fuckery of the worst order.
> 
> ...





Lee Japser said:


> Oh my days, some are digging deep, way back into the racist archives of evening slandard. How pathetic is that?
> 
> I'ts the measure of the sheer desperate and intellectually redundant nature of this site, the overwhelming male, player and stale posters on this site. Your miserable half baked opinions have mutated though thermal consensus bullshit warming and mutual white male backslapping into high grade fuckery of the worst order.
> 
> ...



Is this your new year speech ?


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I know some of you think your 'anonymous' so I'll be sure to let people know who are you are and what you really think. '



Nice.
A great bit of self publicity.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Any decent moderator would point out in a debate that EVERYONE knows how the site is funded.
> 
> As a second point I said to two people at work on seperate occasions before xmas. "You're a black man. What do you think of Lee Jasper?"
> One said you were a "wanker" and the other said you were a "cunt".
> ...


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> then come out from behind your keyboards and take up my offer of public debate.


This is public and you show no signs of being capable of any sort of debate. You just want to shout. Go and have a lie down.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> This is public and you show no signs of being capable of any sort of debate. You just want to shout. Go and have a lie down.


 
This is about as public as a KKK meeting in Texas. Im famed for my ability to debate cowardly little trolls. I'll add ' Loud' to the U75's white mans list of my imperfections. What a disingenuous statement designed to distract from your supine and cowardly nature. Step up or fuck off I say. All else is bullshit.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> This is about as public as a KKK meeting in Texas. Im famed for my ability to debate cowardly little trolls. I'll add ' Loud' to the U75's white mans list of my imperfections. What a disingenuous statement designed to distract from your supine and cowardly nature. Step up or fuck off I say. All else is bullshit.



This is just the greatest


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

I think your reading comprehension is as bad as your spelling


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> This is about as public as a KKK meeting in Texas.





Sea Lion said:


> This is public and you show no signs of being capable of any sort of debate. You just want to shout. Go and have a lie down.





B.I.G said:


> This is just the greatest



So glad you approve.


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> supine


Nice word.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I think your reading comprehension is as bad as your spelling


 Yawn. Can always tell when liberal whites are under pressure, they become the gramma 
popo.


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Step up or fuck off I say.


Great debating skills on show here.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Yawn. Can always tell when liberal whites are under pressure, they become the gramma
> popo.



Grammar doesnt matter just no idea why you wrote about site mods in response to my post.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Really? OK OK... let me help you out. 

Its like this, so far in I've been told this site has no black mods, then one black mod and now two black mods. Somebodies lying is it you?


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Any decent moderator would point out in a debate that EVERYONE knows how the site is funded.
> 
> As a second point I said to two people at work on seperate occasions before xmas. "You're a black man. What do you think of Lee Jasper?"
> One said you were a "wanker" and the other said you were a "cunt".
> ...



I got exactly the same response from the guys in the Hootananny and the Effra. Lots of black people seem to strongly dislike Jasper yet they won't hear a bad word said about guys like Stafford Scott or Gary Younge.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Grammar doesnt matter just no idea why you wrote about site mods in response to my post.


Really? OK OK... let me help you out. 

Its like this, so far in I've been told this site has no black mods, then one black mod and now two black mods. Somebodies lying is it you?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> I got exactly the same response from the guys in the Hootananny and the Effra. Lots of black people seem to strongly dislike Jasper yet they won't hear a bad word said about guys like Stafford Scott or Gary Younge.


 
Of course you did, should be a doodle to debate my relevance in a public debate then. In fact I'll tell you what I'll do it a Hootanannay!

I'll talk to Cecil. Are you up for it or just happy to talk shit. Tell you what Ill bring Stafford and Garry my good buddies too.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Really? OK OK... let me help you out.
> 
> Its like this, so far in I've been told this site has no black mods, then one black mod and now two black mods. Somebodies lying is it you?



Do some sodding research ffs because you're really making a fool of yourself. You may be the only person on the planet who thinks this site is racist or associated with racism in any way. What an utter moron.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 28, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Do some sodding research ffs because you're really making a fool of yourself. You may be the only person on the planet who thinks this site is racist or associated with racism in any way. What an utter moron.



Nobody wants to debate you because doing so would give you some undeserved credibility. You're a nutter.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Do some sodding research ffs because you're really making a fool of yourself. You may be the only person on the planet who thinks this site is racist or associated with racism in any way. What an utter moron.



Ive done my research Its clear most of you shooting your mouths off about me haven't a done any research either, which is why your running sacred of a public debate, safe in your little white clique internet bubble.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Really? OK OK... let me help you out.
> 
> Its like this, so far in I've been told this site has no black mods, then one black mod and now two black mods. Somebodies lying is it you?



In caps for my total victory. 

WHEN DID I SAY THERE WERE TWO BLACK MODS OF THIS SITE?

What do I win?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Nobody wants to debate you because doing so would give you some undeserved credibility. You're a nutter.


 
Weak cowardly, people lacking conviction and relevance. Game set and match.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> In caps for my total victory.
> 
> WHEN DID I SAY THERE WERE TWO BLACK MODS OF THIS SITE?
> 
> What do I win?



Distraction and deflection, still no definitive answers. lol weak and stupid.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Distraction and deflection, still no definitive answers. lol weak and stupid.



So distraction and deflection is not answering my question?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> So distraction and deflection is not answering my question?


 
Its your failure to answer my questions on black mods, preferring this little public school boy sophistry bullshit as you slide into disrepute.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Its your failure to answer my question on black mods, preferring this little public school boy sophistry bullshit as you slide into disrepute.



I dont know all the mods nor their ethnicity. I did go to public school though. So at least you said one thing that was accurate


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I dont know all the mods nor their ethnicity. I did go to public school though. So at least you said one thing that was accurate



Figures. OK how many of those you do know are black?


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Figures. OK how many of those you do know are black?



Of the 1 I know as far as I'm concerned he is not black. 

Then again aren't you of mixed race?


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Figures. OK how many of those you do know are black?


So if there are no black moderators here doe's that define this site as racist ?


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

How many moderators is there here anyway ? 4 or 5 perhaps.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Taking youre time, what is it a cast of fucking thousands? How many?


B.I.G said:


> Of the 1 I know as far as I'm concerned he is not black.
> 
> Then again aren't you of mixed race?


 You're assuming my parental ethnicity? Wow just fucking wow. The arrogance of these people knows no bounds. 

So one black mod, probably in a borough thats 40 % non white. No wonder theres so much confusion on race issues and black representation. Oh by the way, theres only one race mate. It's all human


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> So if there are no black moderators here doe's that define this site as racist ?



There are also no posters that aren't white nor any posters that aren't from Brixton.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Taking youre time, what is it a cast of fucking thousands? How many?
> You're assuming my parental ethnicity? Wow just fucking wow. The arrogance of these people knows no bounds.
> 
> So one black mod, probably in a borough thats 40 % non white. No wonder theres so much confusion on race issues and black representation. Oh by the way, theres only one race mate. It's all human



When did I say there was one black mod?

And I asked a question about your ethnicity rather than assuming? I also looked you up on wikipedia


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> So if there are no black moderators here doe's that define this site as racist ?



Of course. This is institutionalised racism. The absence of black mods in area as hyper diverse as Brixton has to be a conscious decision by someone or a result of a culture of racism at U75 . If the Old Bill can get this why the fuck cant you all? lol!!!


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I also looked you up on wikipedia


So did i and it works out that me and lee could be related.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> When did I say there was one black mod?
> 
> And I asked a question about your ethnicity rather than assuming? I also looked you up on wikipedia



You're deeply confused. Oh Wiki is that your research?  I don't have a wikipedia page.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Of course. This is institutionalised racism. The absence of black mods in area as hyper diverse as Brixton has to be a conscious decision by someone or a result of a culture of racism at U75 . If the Old Bill can get this why the fuck cant you all? lol!!!



If there are 3 mods. 2 MUST be white or this site is racist. I've said it  I knew I should be a mod.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You're deeply confused. Oh Wiki is that your research?  I don't have a wikipedia page.



Lee Jasper - Wikipedia


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You're deeply confused. Oh Wiki is that your research?  I don't have a wikipedia page.


 
#awks Lee Jasper - Wikipedia


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

This thread is nuts.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Yo


Sea Lion said:


> So did i and it works out that me and lee could be related. In your drams..
> 
> 
> B.I.G said:
> ...


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Yo



As a white man I always find it interesting that if someone has a white parent and a black parent they are often regarded as black. But its not something I worry about too much.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

So we have established that this site has no black mods.


B.I.G said:


> As a white man I always find it interesting that if someone has a white parent and a black parent they are often regarded as black. But its not something I worry about too much.



I can tell.


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Yo


Wah gwan blud ?


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> So we have established that this site has no black mods.
> 
> 
> I can tell.



Why would I? But then again my indifference is probably better than making a living from promoting division.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> So we have established that this site has no black mods.
> 
> 
> I can tell.



Only the mods can tell you. Its even possible that they haven't seen each other face to face with it being you know online.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Why would I? But then again my indifference is probably better than making a living from promoting division.


 
Lets get one thing straight, the only people to make money out of racism is white people. Your white privilege is showing.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Only the mods can tell you. Its even possible that they haven't seen each other face to face with it being you know online.



I've asked the Ed and other Mods and back came the answer none, one and two. Somebodies lying. I wonder why?


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Lets get one thing straight, the only people to make money out of racism is white people. Your white privilege is showing.



You never made any money by promoting division and pretending to speak for people that have a similar skin colour to you?


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I've asked the Ed and other Mods and back came the answer none, one and two. Somebodies lying. I wonder why?



Which mods did you ask?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> You never made any money by promoting division and pretending to speak for people that have a similar skin colour to you?



Jeezus H Christ.White arrogance and ignorance on here is both profound and deep.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Who cares you haven't got any black mods its obvious.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Jeezus H Christ.White arrogance and ignorance on here is both profound and deep.



Im quite arrogant but I dont think it has anything to do with being white. 

Common sense dictates there are some people who try to combat division and racism for the benefit of some and others that do it just for themself. 

I suspect you are the latter #respect


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

Would the real Lee Japser please stand up?

I go back on what I said up the thread a bit. The most recent posts - hmm, there's no way this person could have ever been taken seriously, even by a fuckwit like Ken Livingstone. It's a troll.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee - can you prove this is actually you by posting a link to this thread from your (approved) twitter account?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

A mod in here as just inferred that I 'profit' from racism. The Ed said I was a racist. There are no black moderators and as you tell black people as posters or supporters of the site are no where to be seen.  The mostly white male posters on this thread have demonstrated they have no understanding of contemporary racism.

Further they have no understanding of the world of black political activism.

That does not restrain their uniformed commentary on racism, on the contrary it fuels it.

They are the self declared (can be read here)  'experts on racism and black representation' and regular speak on behalf of black people they claim to know.



B.I.G said:


> Im quite arrogant but I dont think it has anything to do with being white.
> 
> Common sense dictates there are some people who try to combat division and racism for the benefit of some and others that do it just for themself.
> 
> I suspect you are the latter #respect



Im glad your revelling in your white privilege. As for your assessment of me and the comments about profiteering, the day when white men just like you, defined what racism is, or who are our representatives are, are over, well an truly over.  We define. We decide.

Thats why my offer of debate has not been taken up, because not only would your foolishness be revealed, but the latent liberal racism that so infects this site would be exposed. Something I intend to write about anyway in the New Year


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Lee - can you prove this is actually you by posting a link to this thread from your (approved) twitter account?





Reiabuzz said:


> Would the real Lee Japser please stand up?
> 
> I go back on what I said up the thread a bit. The most recent posts - hmm, there's no way this person could have ever been taken seriously, even by a fuckwit like Ken Livingstone. It's a troll.


 
This from an anonymous little troll spouting bollocks about racism? Really? Are you sure lol !!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> A mod in here as just inferred that I 'profit' from racism.



B.I.G isn't a moderator


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> A mod in here as just inferred that I 'profit' from racism. The Ed said I was a racist. There are no black moderators and as you tell black people as posters or supporters of the site are no where to be seen.  The mostly white male posters on this thread have demonstrated they have no understanding of contemporary racism.
> 
> Further they have no understanding of the world of black political activism.
> 
> ...



Why is the the skin colour of the mods so important to you? How does it relate to their applying of the site rules?

Every single person I've asked that happen to be black thinks you are an idiot. I should find a woman that happens to be black to ask. Just in case your raw sexual charisma has had an effect.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> B.I.G isn't a moderator



But I should be  I could stifle all talk of #t**ting


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Of course. This is institutionalised racism. The absence of black mods in area as hyper diverse as Brixton has to be a conscious decision by someone or a result of a culture of racism at U75 . If the Old Bill can get this why the fuck cant you all? lol!!!


Are you having a fucking laugh? 

Honestly, is this serious or do I have the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> This from an anonymous little troll spouting bollocks about a racism? Really? Are you sure lol !!!



Lee. For what it's worth, I'm as black as you - based on the heritage you've got on your wikipedia page anyway. I'm sure your Xmas was a blast with your white Irish relatives btw 

Now, can you please post a link to this thread from your twitter feed?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

I always had you down as a wanker, Jasper, but Christ, you really are a _top drawer_ _cunt_!

Thank fuck nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Lee - can you prove this is actually you by posting a link to this thread from your (approved) twitter account?



You ll see when I post my article


B.I.G said:


> Why is the the skin colour of the mods so important to you? How does it relate to their applying of thr site rules?
> 
> Every single person I've asked that happen to be black thinks you are an idiot. I should find a woman that happens to be black to ask. Just in case your raw sexual charisma has had an effect.



Blah, blah blah.....I spoke to black people blak blak blah. they said...blah blah. You don't know any black people, otherwise they'd be here. speaking for themselves. 

In any event to be honest the fuck I give about what you say... went that way---->


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

It's General Jasper to you


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Why is the the skin colour of the mods so important to you? How does it relate to their applying of the site rules?
> 
> .



I think it's fair enough to ask about representation. Esp since Brixton has such a high amount of black and brown people. If black and brown people aren't represented here (I have no idea of the ethnic make up of the boards) then it's worth asking, and exploring, why that is. I can see though that the way it has been asked has got people's backs up.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You ll see when I post my article
> 
> 
> Blah, blah blah.....I spoke to black people blak blak blah. they said...blah blah. You don't know any black people, otherwise they'd be here. speaking for themselves.
> ...



I don't know them. But some people in my office happen to be black. 

They also are capable of answering questions about you and also don't fee they need you to speak for them. 

They aren't on this site as they have better things to do 

They dont even go Dulwich.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Lee. For what it's worth, I'm as black as you - based on the heritage you've got on your wikipedia page anyway. I'm sure your Xmas was a blast with your white Irish relatives btw
> 
> Now, can you please post a link to this thread from your twitter feed?



I'll link my thread if and only if, you tell me who you are so I can postively confirm that your are indeed dual ethnicity. Are you the 'mixed race' mod  who poster BIG refereed to earlier as not being black?


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I'll link my thread if and only if, you tell me who you are so I can postively confirm that your are indeed dual ethnicity. Are you the 'mixed race' mod  who poster BIG refereed to earlier as not being black?



Im loving your incapacity to understand what I wrote. Can tell you are a man of the people.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I'll link my thread if and only if, you tell me who you are so I can postively confirm that your are indeed dual ethnicity. Are you the 'mixed race' mod  who poster BIG refereed to earlier as not being black?


Are you pissed?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I don't know them. But some people in my office happen to be black.
> 
> They also are capable of answering questions about you and also don't fee they need you to speak for them.
> 
> ...


 
Liar. Never mind I captured responses to this site on film.  They're are no black people up in here precisely because of the fuckery sprouted here is infused with such uniformed and unrestrained white privilege.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Oh my god!


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Liar. Never mind I captured responses to this site on film.  They're are no black people up in here precisely because of the fuckery sprouted here with such uniformed and unrestrained white privilege.



Lee Jasper said: there are NO black people on the forums of urban75.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Im loving your incapacity to understand what I wrote. Can tell you are a man of the people.[/QUOT
> 
> How old are you five?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I'll link my thread if and only if, you tell me who you are so I can postively confirm that your are indeed dual ethnicity. Are you the 'mixed race' mod  who poster BIG refereed to earlier as not being black?



Fuck me you're thick. I'm not a mod. 

I don't identify as 'dual-ethnicity' because I'm not a racist bigot like yourself. I don't do labels. They're not helpful.

When's this article being posted up? Because there's no point engaging you further if you're not actually Mr Japser.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Liar. Never mind I captured responses to this site on film.  They're are no black people up in here precisely because of the fuckery sprouted here is infused with such uniformed and unrestrained white privilege.



I thought you said I was regarded by you as black because of my commitment to fighting racism. 

*as you know I don't prescribe to political blackness.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

36 and too old already.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Fuck me you're thick. I'm not a mod.
> 
> I don't identify as 'dual-ethnicity' because I'm not a racist bigot like yourself. I don't do labels. They're not helpful.
> 
> When's this article being posted up? Because there's no point engaging you further if you're not actually Mr Japser.



 I could have guessed as much and as a black man of course Im thick.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> ... as a black man of course Im thick.


Yep. That's the reason. Couldn't be anything else!


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> I thought you said I was regarded by you as black because of my commitment to fighting racism.
> 
> *as you know I don't prescribe to political blackness.



I respect you right to self define. You reject blackness as political concept, thats fine by me.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Yep. That's the reason. Couldn't be anything else!


 
I'll add it to U75 white mens list of my faults.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I respect you right to self define. You reject blackness as political concept, thats fine by me.



There are black posters here btw.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> There are black posters here btw.


 
There are and I've read their complaints, but very few given Brixton's hyper diversity, strange don't you think?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I'll add it to U75 white mens list of my faults.


Anything to avoid taking a look at the semi-literate, racist shite you've been wanking all over these boards, eh?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

Mr Lee Jasper (@LeeJasper) on Twitter

G'wan Lee. Chuck us a bone.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Anything to avoid taking a look at the semi-literate, racist shite you've been wanking all over these boards, eh?


 
Yessum Massa. I's be a good Negroe now I promise.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Get help, Lee.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> There are and I've read their complaints, but very few given Brixton's hyper diversity, strange don't you think?



Can you point me towards the complaints. I'll grant you it can be a difficult place to talk about race issues. I genuinely have no idea of the racial make up of the boards. However, I do suspect that the make up of the site doesn't reflect the make up of Brixton or Lambeth. However, there are members from all over the UK and the world so I'm not sure if it's fair to expect the demographics of the site to match up to Brixton's.

Edit: It would be great to have black mods (if there isn't all ready) I think it would be really helpful in dealing with some of the difficulty interactions around race. Some times things are coded and someone who hasn't experienced racism might not see or understand what is happening. It would be helpful to have people around who are equipped to deal with that.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

They will be quoted in my article, search racism and trawl through the site and you will see very similar stuff to that which I've been complaining of here.

Difficult place to discuss racism? Thats a massive understatement, its almost impossible for most people. No wonder black people voted with their feet and avoid. Please don't try and explain our absence by some demographic jiggery pokery.

There are so few black people on here precisely because of the profound ignorance on race issues and the lack of black involvement in volunteering or working for the site.

Its not simply reflecting the racism of the real world, its magnifying that racism. Worse still it clothes itself in the language of progressive liberalism.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Get help, Lee.



You can kiss my black arse. That'll help.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> They will be quoted in my article, search racism and trawl through the site and you will see very similar stuff to that which I've been complaining of here.
> 
> Difficult place to discuss racism? Thats a massive understatement, its almost impossible for most people. No wonder black people voted with their feet and avoid. Please don't try and explain our absence by some demographic jiggery pokery.
> 
> ...


You have no idea how many black people there are here.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You can kiss my black arse. That'll help.


I don't kiss racists. Not about to start now.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> It's General Jasper to you



Honey, Im rolling my eyes. Jeez...you're confused.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> You have no idea how many black people there are here.



Fact is neither do you. I will be launching a public poll on here as part of my article asking for black responses. One can determine from the focus of debates its largely a white man forum and others here have conceded as such. Now fuck off.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I don't kiss racists. Not about to start now.



 Im a black racist? Are you OK hon?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Fact is neither do you. I will be launching a public poll on here as part of my article asking for black responses. One can determine from the focus of debates its largely a white man forum and others here have conceded as such. Now fuck off.


Eat shit cuntface.

There are loads of black/poc/non-white posters here.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Im a black racist? Are you OK hon?


You're a mixed race racist, yes. Too fucking right you are.  

You speak for pretty much nobody and your postings here show that you're delusional. 

Fuck off and post your bullshit article.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Eat shit cuntface.
> 
> There are loads of black/poc/non-white posters here.


 
Yeah right.... in your dreams. All black people on this thread raise your hand...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> You're a mixed race racist, yes. Too fucking right you are.
> 
> You speak for pretty much nobody and your postings here show that you're delusional.
> 
> Fuck off and post your bullshit article.



Can I quote you once Ive exposed your identity?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Can I quote you once Ive exposed your identity?


Go for it, you fucking bellend.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Go for it, you fucking bellend.


 
Ta. Now fuck off again...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I respect you right to self define. You reject blackness as political concept, thats fine by me.



I'm curious to know, though. How would you define someone like me. I've been savaged here for describing myself as brown.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> All black people on this thread raise your hand...



<raises hand>

I'm as black as you.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> You're a mixed race racist, yes. Too fucking right you are.
> 
> You speak for pretty much nobody and your postings here show that you're delusional.
> 
> Fuck off and post your bullshit article.


 
'Mixed race, racist?' WTF lol hahahahah so much to unpack. Your a gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> <raises hand>
> 
> I'm as black as you.



Liar. What is that it? Pathetic.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> 'Mixed race, racist?' WTF lol hahahahah so much to unpack. Your a gift that just keeps on giving.


Come on then, tell us how black people can't be racist, Lee ... 

I've seen you spout this shit before


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Liar.



Really?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> I'm curious to know, though. How would you define someone like me. I've been savaged here for describing myself as brown.



You define yourself. First rule of political blackness


----------



## Dan U (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Yeah right.... in your dreams. All black people on this thread raise your hand...



You do get that this thread, let alone this sub forum does not = the whole boards 

You seem to be tarnishing the whole place based on your experience of this one thread.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You define yourself. First rule of poetical blackness



Is Brown an acceptable category to you? 

Can white people define as politically black?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Think he's popped down the offie for a top-up


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You define yourself. First rule of political blackness


And yet you seem to be poopooing the idea that a black person can be racist. That doesn't really add up, does it?

I suggest you look a bit wider around this site before making the grand statements about it that you're making. You're quite a long way off understanding it at the moment.

Also, people who make inconsistent or incoherent arguments tend to get pulled to pieces on here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

What I don't understand is why it's gotten to this level. IMO this shitstorm started because of the  bad feeling towards LJ on this thread from Ed and others which included leaving his address up on here and Lee having to ask for it to be taken down repeatedly.... Now what?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> <raises hand>
> 
> I'm as black as you.


Just fucking stop it... Not funny, nor do you even believe it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Dan U said:


> You do get that this thread, let alone this sub forum does not = the whole boards
> 
> You seem to be tarnishing the whole place based on your experience of this one thread.


...and herein lies the problem.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Just fucking stop it... Not funny, nor do you even believe it.


Jasper's blundered in here, though. Two big size 10s.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> What I don't understand is why it's gotten to this level. IMO this shitstorm started because of the  bad feeling towards LJ on this thread from Ed and others which included leaving his address up on here and Lee having to ask for it to be taken down repeatedly.... Now what?



He's a corrupt, racist fuckwit. Who bizarrely has implied that the owner of this site is the same.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Just fucking stop it... Not funny, nor do you even believe it.


Not trying to be funny. By his own definition it's true.

The blokes a bigoted fucking prick. Don't know why you're sticking up for him.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And yet you seem to be poopooing the idea that a black person can be racist. That doesn't really add up, does it?
> 
> I suggest you look a bit wider around this site before making the grand statements about it that you're making. You're quite a long way off understanding it at the moment.
> 
> Also, people who make inconsistent or incoherent arguments tend to get pulled to pieces on here.


 
I'm not poo-ppoing as you say. Im saying its utter fuckery and a common white liberal misconception that black people can be racist in Britain. Ive looked wider about the site an I see the same bullshit as Ive experienced here whenever race issues are mentioned. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> He's a corrupt, racist fuckwit. Who bizarrely has implied that the owner of this site is the same.





Reiabuzz said:


> He's a corrupt, racist fuckwit. Who bizarrely has implied that the owner of this site is the same.



Lovely bubbly. Keep it coming...lol brilliant....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I'm not poo-ppoing as you say. Im saying its utter fuckery and a common white liberal misconception that black people can be racist in Britain.


I agree that there can be bullshit on here around race issues. However, you don't have a monopoly on definitions, and your redefinition of racism here is highly contestable, and I would argue highly unhelpful. ETA: It's also inconsistent with your idea that we define ourselves.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Jasper's blundered in here, though. Two big size 10s.


 
Blundered into a nest of white privilege. ignorance and bigotry. Im putting my metal boots on and Im going to stamp on this sites unrestrained racism.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I agree that there can be bullshit on here around race issues. However, you don't have a monopoly on definitions, and your redefinition of racism here is highly contestable, and I would argue highly unhelpful.



What's your definition of racism, out of interest?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Lovely bubbly. Keep it coming...lol brilliant....



Bring on your 'article' General. Can't wait.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I agree that there can be bullshit on here around race issues. However, you don't have a monopoly on definitions, and your redefinition of racism here is highly contestable, and I would argue highly unhelpful.


 
Yeah like men defining sexism I don't fucking think so. Black people decide, define and determine racism and racist.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

Jesus fuck


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Bring on your 'article' General. Can't wait.


 
Honey... don't you worry...Papas Jaspa goona do it real good.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Not trying to be funny. By his own definition it's true.
> 
> The blokes a bigoted fucking prick. Don't know why you're sticking up for him.


Is that what I'm doing? By expecting better or you and others around here? 

It's like the Laurie penny thread all over again... Leave it up long enough to draw them in to all the insults levelled at them and then ridicule them for not sussing out what's going on and lashing out.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Yeah like men defining sexism I don't fucking think so. Black people decide, define and determine racism and racist.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Jasper's blundered in here, though. Two big size 10s.


Of course he has....


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Honey... don't you worry...Papas Jaspa goona do it real good.



Honey glase me General... mmmmm


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Of course he has....



This site should come with a public health warning for black people. I'm going to label it as such.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Honey glase me General... mmmmm



I've moved on from glazing Im into roasting now.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

How do I become  Mod? What the process? We need stronger anti racist moderation and more black content. Where and to whom do I apply?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I've moved on from glazing Im into roasting now.


All you've roasted here is your own arse, you pathetic knob


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Is that what I'm doing?



Not from what I can see.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

What the fuck happened to this shit? 

"We're happy to host lively and robust debate but racists, bullies, sexist oafs, bigots and general all-round irritating arses are not welcome on these boards. Over the top swearing, endless personal attacks and needlessly disruptive conduct is not permitted and posters who continue such behaviour after being asked to stop will be banned. Threads that descend into personal insult-a-thons will be binned"	   

How many people have been banned? How many for racism? How many black people have been banned?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> All you've roasted here is your own arse, you pathetic knob



Is that right sonny...well lets wait and see...


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

I've emailed the official jasper email account as he's not willing to acknowledge it's him on his twitter. Let's see what comes back.

'Roasting'? Seriously?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> We need stronger anti racist moderation and more black content.



I agree with that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> I agree with that.


Stronger anti-racist moderation? Really? Serious question: in what way?


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee, instead of worrying about this site (and if you can find the search box at the top right and type in 'rascism'  or 'edl' and find the hundreds of anti racist threads in this site),  why not vent your ire at some of the top results that appear when you type 'Lee Jasper'  into Google. 

I was the Great Policing Panjandrum on 7/7, I was I was, honestly. claims Lee Jasper

Lee Jasper Loses It Live Online - Guido Fawkes

Lee Jasper - en-Rightpedia


These are three of the top six results for your name. The other three are your results in the last election, one about a band formed by a chap from Ben Folds Five and the other (the number one result) is your non existing wiki profile 

Lee Jasper - Wikipedia

I think you've got more to worry about than this site tbh.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> We need stronger anti racist moderation and more black content.


They put up with your bullshit.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I've emailed the official jasper email account as he's not willing to acknowledge it's him on his twitter. Let's see what comes back.


Yeah, I have my doubts. He can't be this rubbish, surely.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I've emailed the official jasper email account as he's not willing to acknowledge it's him on his twitter. Let's see what comes back.


Is there a chance that it's not him? 

Is Lee Jasper _really _this much of a tit?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Stronger anti-racist moderation? Really? Serious question: in what way?



Seethe recent shit show of a thread started by Stan to troll me about expressing concern for my black and brown friends in the aftermath of the Berlin attacks. He admitted to having a pop. Was fully abusive on a number of occasions over pages and pages. editor banned him from the thread in the end but not before he trolled me and abused me over and over again. It was obvious from the OP what he was up to but *sigh*


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Lee, instead of worrying about this site (and if you can find the search box at the top right and type in 'rascism'  or 'edl' and find the hundreds of anti racist threads in this site),  why not vent your ire at some of the top results that appear when you type 'Lee Jasper'  into Google.
> 
> I was the Great Policing Panjandrum on 7/7, I was I was, honestly. claims Lee Jasper
> 
> ...



 Thanks for the advice, but they are not my top six results.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Do you fancy answering my question? 


Thimble Queen said:


> What's your definition of racism, out of interest?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Seethe recent shit show of a thread started by Stan to troll me about expressing concern for my black and brown friends in the aftermath of the Berlin attacks. He admitted to having a pop. Was fully abusive on a number of occasions over pages and pages. editor banned him from the thread in the end but not before he trolled me and abused me over and over again. It was obvious from the OP what he was up to but *sigh*


Oh shit.  Soz. 

Didn't read that thread. Something started by Stan with that title? Best avoided.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Do you fancy answering my question?


No, sorry. Decided not to engage with Jasper and his lines of thinking any more.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Oh shit.  Soz.
> 
> Didn't read that thread. Something started by Stan with that title? Best avoided.



It was directed at me. He admitted that in the OP, in the first few pages and again throughout the thread. Maybe I shouldn't have bit but I did... maybe it's my own fault idk. It would've been nice to have a bit more support though.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah, I have my doubts. He can't be this rubbish, surely.





littlebabyjesus said:


> No, sorry. Decided not to engage with Jasper and his lines of thinking any more.


 
I know why lol !!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> No, sorry. Decided not to engage with Jasper and his lines of thinking any more.



It wasn't Jasper who asked but fair enough.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> It was directed at me. He admitted that in the OP, in the first few pages and again throughout the thread. Maybe I shouldn't have bit but I did... maybe it's my own fault idk. It would've been nice to have a bit more support though.


I would have a look, but might start pulling my hair out over it. Stan's a grade A tit. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> It was directed at me. He admitted that in the OP and again in the OP. Maybe I shouldn't have bit but I did... maybe it's my own fault idk. It would've been nice to have a bit more support though.


 
It was a public traducing it what it was U75 white people deciding what is and is not racist, that results in bigots being tolerated on this site. Racism is tolerated here.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I know why lol !!!


No you don't


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> It wasn't Jasper who asked but fair enough.


Yeah, I know, but my reply was to him. I have big problems with his definition of racism and think it's massively unhelpful, as I said before, but any answer I give to you here will also be read by him. Sorry, just don't want any more of that.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I would have a look, but might start pulling my hair out over it. Stan's a grade A tit. Sorry that happened to you.



Thanks. Don't bother looking. I'm hoping it dies now anyway. It was a nasty business.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> It was a public traducing it what it was U75 white people deciding what is and is not racist, that results in bigots being tolerated on this site. Racism is tolerated here.



What is traducing?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah, I know, but my reply was to him. I have big problems with his definition of racism and think it's massively unhelpful, as I said before, but any answer I give to you here will also be read by him. Sorry, just don't want any more of that.



Thats because your bereft of any credible definition to offer.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Thanks for the advice, but they are not my top six results.



My mistake.  I Googled 'Lee Japser wiki'

lee japser wiki - Google Search

Another result has popped into the SERPS since then.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

When men can tell women what the definition of sexism is, then white people can tell black people about the definition of racism and who should be defined as a racist.  Until then stay in your Godamm lane and fight white privilege


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Thats because your bereft of any credible definition to offer.


Yes, that must be the answer. The answer cannot be the one I gave. 

I've discussed this topic on here on other threads, with far more interesting people than you.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> What is traducing?


 Imsure you ve l


littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes, that must be the answer. The answer cannot be the one I gave.
> 
> I've discussed this topic on here on other threads, with far more interesting people than you.



Really? I'm all ears? How may of these 'interesting people' were black. Because if its on this site, it cant have been many. Post me a link to these enlightening and interesting discussions I'll take a peak.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Imsure you ve l



Huh?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> When men can tell women what the definition of sexism is, then white people can tell black people about the definition of racism and who should be defined as a racist.  Until then stay in your Godamm lane and fight white privilege


You're a fucking simpleton. Nothing you have posted has been worth reading. You're a joke. 

I reckon you're a far-right fifth columnist. How much are they paying you to shit all over race relations?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Huh?


 Sorry, it means you've been unfairly maligned and suffered public attack


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Additionally (and I said that I wouldn't post any more but I just can't stop myself), I'm going to just assume that you always fight against rascism and as such will apply to new roles etc in the future.  With that in mind, how do you think you will come over to a potential new employer when they read your posts?  As a reasoned, seasoned, been in the trenches and made a difference kinda guy, or just someone who likes shouting about stuff with veiled threats and a subversive nature?

It's an honest  question from a black kid who's parents grew up in Selsden and brought me up to realise that there will always be people that annoy you, and that you won't get on with, but that that is immaterial of colour, and that I can be whoever I want to be if I want to be it enough


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> You're a fucking simpleton. Nothing you have posted has been worth reading. You're a joke.
> 
> I reckon you're a far-right fifth columnist. How much are they paying you to shit all over race relations?



Repetition ? Is that how you convince yourself your right, mindless repetition and personal attack? Like most white men of your kind, your a just a coward hiding behind an avatar . A weak, little white man that wouldn't say boo to a goose, if caught in real life. 

Weak, insipid and ignored in real life, you get your rocks off by becoming a big man on line. 

The worst kind of coward is the anonymous kind, you fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Like most white men of your kind, your a just a coward hiding behind an avatar . A weak, little white man ....



I'm not white, you utter arse! 

Neither are most of the posters currently on this thread.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Ah, it's not LJ at all, is it? 

The wikipedia page thing was a bit of a slip. Course you've got one, and course you've read it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Ironically, I'm watching the football with my mate Mickey. He was talking about a guy and I asked him to describe him. 

'Brown shoes, tallish, honky hair '
' wtf mick?  What is honky hair? '

So yes, us blacks can be rascist too, something I saw loads of time at the Brixton hotel back in the day when a white kid came in and everyone went' popo'. 

If you can't see it, or actually actively deny it then your part of the problem and not part of the solution.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ah, it's not LJ at all, is it?


Is it a troll?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Is it a troll?


If it's real, he has almost as little self-awareness as Bonathan Jishop, but if anything even more self-regard.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Additionally (and I said that I wouldn't post any more but I just can't stop myself), I'm going to just assume that you always fight against rascism and as such will apply to new roles etc in the future.  With that in mind, how do you think you will come over to a potential new employer when they read your posts?  As a reasoned, seasoned, been in the trenches and made a difference kinda guy, or just someone who likes shouting about stuff with veiled threats and a subversive nature?
> 
> It's an honest  question from a black kid who's parents grew up in Selsden and brought me up to realise that there will always be people that annoy you, and that you won't get on with, but that that is immaterial of colour, and that I can be whoever I want to be if I want to be it enough



Thanks for your concern. You have to be finanacially independant to say what you like and ensure you're not moderating your politics to accommodate racist sentiment or institutionalised racist policy. 

I detest racism and there is plenty to detest here. If someone want to explore my blog, videos and the rest they'll get a more balanced view. Racism and bigotry must always be confronted and to be fair this thread called my name, I didn't come looking for it, it was pointed out to me but now I have seen it, I intend to expose it for what it is. 

This site has a consistent history of attacking me led by its Editor its not going to happen next year, without rebuttal and resistence.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If it's real, he has almost as little self-awareness as Bonathan Jishop, but if anything even more self-regard.


 
Thanks for your opinion, however if you could refrain from insults and simply point me in the direction of your debates defining racism I'd be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Thanks for your concern. You have to be finanacially independant to say what you like and ensure you're not moderating your politics to accommodate racist sentiment or institutionalised racist policy.
> 
> 
> I detest racism and there is plenty to detest here. If someone want to explore my blog, videos and the rest they'll get a more balanced view. Racism and bigotry must always be confronted and to be fair this thread called my name, I didn't come looking for it, it was pointed out to me but now I have seen it, I intend to expose it for what it is.
> ...



That's not really what I asked is it.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> That's not really what I asked is it.


 
Thats what I read and I gave you an straight answer.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> This site has a consistent history of attacking me led by its Editor its not going to happen next year, without rebuttal and resistence.


If this is your rebuttal and resistence [sic] next year's going to be awesome round here!!!


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Thats what I read and I gave you an straight answer.



Hmm. Could read it again please, cos me and my mate Mickey are starting to form our own opinions about you and they aren't necessarily complimentary. At the moment we aren't certain that we are comfy with you representing us.  

I'd really appreciate a straight answer to clarify stuff.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I always had you down as a wanker, Jasper, but Christ, you really are a _top drawer_ _cunt_!
> 
> Thank fuck nobody takes you seriously.



You is saying that 'cos of your white privilege.

Oh wait...


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Ironically, I'm watching the football with my mate Mickey. He was talking about a guy and I asked him to describe him.
> 
> 'Brown shoes, tallish, honky hair '
> ' wtf mick?  What is honky hair? '
> ...



Sorry strongly suspect you're a troll faking blackness, I've never heard any black person in my life use that phraseology ever and certainly not used to prove ' black people can be racist' thats bollocks


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> You is saying that 'cos of your white privilege.
> 
> Oh wait...



Ah I see the whites are flocking...


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Mate I swear on my life that Mickey said 'honky hair'.

I gave him this look .  

We were chatting a big lad from Hull who is down on a contract for his job. Now there's details.  Something you don't do. 

Right now we are pretty ashamed of you.  Even Mickey.  And he can be a twat


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Liar. Never mind I captured responses to this site on film.  They're are no black people up in here precisely because of the fuckery sprouted here is infused with such uniformed and unrestrained white privilege.



There we have it. The authority has spoken. There are no black people up in here.
Except the ones having a pop at you.

Laugh? I nearly fucking did.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Mate I swear on my life that Mickey said 'honky hair'.


 
You're busted...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Ah I see the whites are flocking...



And?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Lee Jasper said: there are NO black people on the forums of urban75.



That'll be news for the black people on Urban75.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Sorry strongly suspect you're a troll faking blackness, I've never heard any black person in my life use that phraseology ever and certainly not used to prove ' black people can be racist' thats bollocks



Additionally, I was the one to call him out for being rascist 'wtf Mickey, you can't say that!' 

He just grinned


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe saying someone had honky hair, while perhaps unpleasant and definitely amusing bc it's so silly, isnt racism. At best it's hurt feelings.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You're busted...



Oh come on.  All I've wanted since I grew up in selsden, Croydon in the 70's is a strong black English role model.  A Rosa Parks, a Mandela,  even a Barack.  And all I get is...  You.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Fuck me you're thick. I'm not a mod.
> 
> I don't identify as 'dual-ethnicity' because I'm not a racist bigot like yourself. I don't do labels. They're not helpful.
> 
> When's this article being posted up? Because there's no point engaging you further if you're not actually Mr Japser.



BY "article" I suspect he means "blog post".


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> There we have it. The authority has spoken. There are no black people up in here.
> Except the ones having a pop at you.
> 
> Laugh? I nearly fucking did.



I know your full of anger right now, but sit your pompus ass down and take a chill pill. This thread typifies the degenerate confusion that exists here on race issues. This white liberal dominated site, no black Mods and few racist trolls, does not Brixton represent. I offered civilised public debate, but you lot prefer jaw war and I'm going to bring it.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> BY "article" I suspect he means "blog post".



You're right I should do both.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> AverageJoe saying someone had honky hair, while perhaps unpleasant and definitely amusing bc it's so silly, isnt racism. At best it's hurt feelings.



I know that. But it it's still wise to admonish cos it's starts at that. I'm no apologist, bit if I can't call it out then who can in a pub that has white people hearing it.  I don't want to reinforce the stereotype, and I know I can't answer everything but I can make my personal little stand when I can 

Anyway, mickeys honky aside...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> What the fuck happened to this shit?
> 
> "We're happy to host lively and robust debate but racists, bullies, sexist oafs, bigots and general all-round irritating arses are not welcome on these boards. Over the top swearing, endless personal attacks and needlessly disruptive conduct is not permitted and posters who continue such behaviour after being asked to stop will be banned. Threads that descend into personal insult-a-thons will be binned"
> 
> How many people have been banned? How many for racism? How many black people have been banned?


My understanding is there are 3 mods, with one who specialises in the technical aspects of keeping the boards working
they read a small percentage of what gets posted on the boards
if you have a complaint about someone posting something that contravenes the rules  you hit the Report post button

Lots of people get banned, including for racism https://www.urban75.net/forums/banlist/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Liar. What is that it? Pathetic.



He's posted many pictures of himself on here over the years. You can use the search function at the top right-hand side of each page to look for them.

Or maybe he's been posing as black for the last 10+ years as part of an elaborate plot to make you look foolish!


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

ska invita said:


> My understanding is there are 3 mods, with one who specialises in the technical aspects of keeping the boards working
> they read a small percentage of what gets posted on the boards
> if you have a complaint about someone posting something that contravenes the rules  you hit the Report post button
> 
> Lots of people get banned, including for racism https://www.urban75.net/forums/banlist/


 
I did and fuck all happened.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> I know that. But it it's still wise to admonish cos it's starts at that. I'm no apologist, bit if I can't call it out then who can in a pub that has white people hearing it.  I don't want to reinforce the stereotype, and I know I can't answer everything but I can make my personal little stand when I can
> 
> Anyway, mickeys honky aside...



If you know it's not racism, then why use it as an example of black people being racist.

And yes, it's right to tell your mate its not very nice to use nasty language about people. But as we have now agreed it's not an example of black people being racist.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's posted many pictures of himself on here over the years. You can use the search function at the top right-hand side of each page to look for them.
> 
> Or maybe he's been posing as black for the last 10+ years as part of an elaborate plot to make you look foolish!



Well having looked I cant see one. Now Im guessing if he is black and I doubt he is, though concede it could be possible... he'd be your type of Brexit black person.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> If you know it's not racism, then why use it as an example of black people being racist.
> 
> And yes, it's right to tell your mate its not very nice to use nasty language about people. But as we have now agreed it's not an example of black people being racist.



I'm not the brightest in the world, bit I do know when someone says something immflatory deliberately then something should be said.  And in the same way that 'someone' might have taken offence, if the same thing had happened in a pub where I was white and Mickey was white, and Lee was in there, then he would have taken offence. 

I'm not explaining myself very well, but hopefully you can kind of get where I'm coming from.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I did and fuck all happened.



In the interests of transparency, which posts did you report for racism. If the mods did nothing then that isn't really ok.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's posted many pictures of himself on here over the years. You can use the search function at the top right-hand side of each page to look for them.
> 
> Or maybe he's been posing as black for the last 10+ years as part of an elaborate plot to make you look foolish!



A man who believes that black people using the term 'honkey' demonstrates black people can be racist? Grasping at straws...lol !!!!


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> In the interests of transparency, which posts did you report for racism. If the mods did nothing then that isn't really ok.



All in the article/blog to come bear with me.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I know your full of anger right now, but sit your pompus ass down and take a chill pill. This thread typifies the degenerate confusion that exists here on race issues. This white liberal dominated site, no black Mods and few racist trolls, does not Brixton represent. I offered civilised public debate, but you lot prefer jaw war and I'm going to bring it.



I'm not angry. I get angry about serious stuff, not about an egotist getting het up because people aren't giving him enough respect.

You bring your war, General Jasper. Perhaps read Sun Tzu's "The Art of War" first. 2500-yr old wisdom might point out where you're going wrong.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> If you know it's not racism, then why use it as an example of black people being racist.
> 
> And yes, it's right to tell your mate its not very nice to use nasty language about people. But as we have now agreed it's not an example of black people being racist.


I wasn't going to get into this, but I'll give you my definition, if you like. It's a very simple one: racism is discrimination by race. It is judging a person according to some or other division by race, which usually happens according to certain physical characteristics taken to identify a person as belonging to a particular racial group. 

Of course that definition doesn't capture racism in somewhere like the UK. No one word could. 

I would suggest that that is most people's definition, and by that definition, anyone can be racist, including Lee Jasper here on this thread. I'm with Spymaster on this, the Lee Jasper posting on this thread is posting racist shit.


----------



## sealion (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> AverageJoe saying someone had honky hair, while perhaps unpleasant and definitely amusing bc it's so silly, isnt racism. At best it's hurt feelings.


Honky is a derogatory term. I have never heard it used in jest.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm not the brightest in the world, bit I do know when someone says something immflatory deliberately then something should be said.  And in the same way that 'someone' might have taken offence, if the same thing had happened in a pub where I was white and Mickey was white, and Lee was in there, then he would have taken offence.
> 
> I'm not explaining myself very well, but hopefully you can kind of get where I'm coming from.



Can you post me to some pictures of you please. I'm told by Violent Panda that you're a regular here with plenty posted...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Well having looked I cant see one. Now Im guessing if he is black and I doubt he is, though concede it could be possible... he'd be *your type of Brexit black person*.


wtf???!!!

 actual lol


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Now Im guessing if he is black and I doubt he is, though concede it could be possible...


Make your mind up, Lee! 


> ... he'd be your type of Brexit black person.


 Priceless stuff!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> A man who believes that black people using the term 'honkey' demonstrates black people can be racist? Grasping at straws...lol !!!!



You're talking about 2 different posters.

Average Joe was talking about "honky hair", Spymaster was the poster I was referring to, who has posted many pictures of himself hear.

The only laughing out loud, is people in cyberspace laughing at the clusterfuck you're making of any argument you're trying to have.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm not the brightest in the world, bit I do know when someone says something immflatory deliberately then something should be said.  And in the same way that 'someone' might have taken offence, if the same thing had happened in a pub where I was white and Mickey was white, and Lee was in there, then he would have taken offence.
> 
> I'm not explaining myself very well, but hopefully you can kind of get where I'm coming from.



Inflammatory, possibly. But definitely racist. Honky isn't even offensive really, is it. It's pretty sutlly. I don't get where you are coming from to be honest. You used honky as an example of being racist and the admitted you knew it wasn't racist but inflammatory. You're going to have to spell this out for me.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You're right I should do both.



If anyone will print an article by you. Maybe one of the freesheets like Metro or the Blandard.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I wasn't going to get into this, but I'll give you my definition, if you like. It's a very simple one: racism is discrimination by race. It is judging a person according to some or other division by race, which usually happens according to certain physical characteristics taken to identify a person as belonging to a particular racial group.
> 
> I would suggest that that is most people's definition, and by that definition, anyone can be racist, including Lee Jasper here on this thread. I'm with Spymaster on this, the Lee Jasper posting on this thread is posting racist shit.



Thank you. I think your fundamentally wrong and so does the majority of black people, it explains much of your dangerous assumptions.  Now quote me one national black organisation who subscribes to that definition I only need one, take your time...,


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Can you post me to some pictures of you please. I'm told by Violent Panda that you're a regular here with plenty posted...



This isn't fucking dating site mate.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

ska invita said:


> My understanding is there are 3 mods, with one who specialises in the technical aspects of keeping the boards working
> they read a small percentage of what gets posted on the boards
> if you have a complaint about someone posting something that contravenes the rules  you hit the Report post button
> 
> Lots of people get banned, including for racism https://www.urban75.net/forums/banlist/



5.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> , Spymaster was the poster I was referring to, who has posted many pictures of himself hear.



Spy ain't black though is he.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Thank you. I think your fundamentally wrong and so does the majority of black people, it explains much of your dangerous assumptions.  Now quote me one national black organisation who subscribes to that definition I only need one, take your time...,


Just not the 'Brexit type' of black people, presumably.

You're a great big bundle of prejudices, aren't you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Can you post me to some pictures of you please. I'm told by Violent Panda that you're a regular here with plenty posted...



No, twat, I said that Spymaster has posted many pictures of himself.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> If anyone will print an article by you. Maybe one of the freesheets like Metro or the Blandard.



Ok would you like to bet on it? If I get an article printed on on line racism citing this site as an example in the Independant on line or Gaurdian or the Voice Newspaper then you will self censor yourself and delete your account for a year, if I fail I will do likewise?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Spy ain't black though is he.



He's mixed-race Anglo-Indian. I don't know *how* he defines himself politically, to be honest.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Just not the 'Brexit type' of black people, presumably.
> 
> You're a great big bundle of prejudices, aren't you?


 
Awwweee, finding that supporting evidence just a teeny weeny bit difficult to find are we? I can wait, go ahead..


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Spy ain't black though is he.


According to Jasper's response to you on that Stanley thread, I absolutely am. I actually liked his post and commented on it.

I've never used "brown" and whenever referring to myself in racial terms (if not using Asian) have always used black because it's usually appropriate when discussing the discrimination experienced. The difference is immaterial.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Ok would you like to bet on it? If I get an article printed on on line racism citing this site as an example in the Independant on line or Gaurdian or the Voice Newspaper then you will self censor yourself and delete your account for a year, if I fail I will do likewise?



That depends on whether you've already got a commission to do an article on racism for any of them, doesn't it?
For all I know, you have, and you're here doing an _agent provocateur_ thing to stir up opinions for your story (has happened loads of times on here).


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's mixed-race Anglo-Indian. I don't know *how* he defines himself politically, to be honest.



He said he was as black as LJ to bait him up earlier in the thread. Rutita1 spotted it too. I could be wrong on, and happy to be told so, but it didn't seem genuine to me but point scoring.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Inflammatory, possibly. But definitely racist. Honky isn't even offensive really, is it. It's pretty sutlly. I don't get where you are coming from to be honest. You used honky as an example of being racist and the admitted you knew it wasn't racist but inflammatory. You're going to have to spell this out for me.



I Haven't heard "honky" since that awful shit sitcom in the 70s with Rudolph Walker in it.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's mixed-race Anglo-Indian. I don't know *how* he defines himself politically, to be honest.



White people defining good and bad blacks. Oh lordy lordy...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> He said he was as black as LJ to bait him up earlier in the thread. Rutita1 spotted it too. I could be wrong on, and happy to be told so, but it didn't seem genuine to me but point scoring.



I can't speak as to genuineness, because I don't know what his take is on his identity.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> White people defining good and bad blacks. Oh lordy lordy...



That's not what I've done, twat.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> According to Jasper's response to you on that Stanley thread, I absolutely am. I actually liked his post and commented on it.
> 
> I've never used "brown" and whenever referring to myself in racial terms (if not using Asian) have always used black because is usually appropriate when discussing the discrimination experienced, and the difference is immaterial.



Fair enough, if that's how you ID.

The difference is important to me, for the reasons I outlined on the thread. I don't want to diminish the plight of black people and claim those experiences as my own.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> White people defining good and bad blacks. Oh lordy lordy...


No, that's not what he did. Kind of ironic the way you assume everyone posting here is white. You might want to take some of your own advice to Average Joe here.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I Haven't heard "honky" since that awful shit sitcom in the 70s with Rudolph Walker in it.



I wasn't alive then so no idea about the sitcom


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> He said he was as black as LJ to bait him up earlier in the thread. Rutita1 spotted it too. I could be wrong on, and happy to be told so, but it didn't seem genuine to me but point scoring.


See post #582


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> No, that's not what he did. Kind of ironic the way you assume everyone posting here is white. You might want to take some of your own advice to Average Joe here.



Won't happen.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

lee why did you like that post? Isn't what I said in direct contradiction to your ideas about political blackness?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> See post #582



Yep see my response to your previous post.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Inflammatory, possibly. But definitely racist. Honky isn't even offensive really, is it. It's pretty sutlly. I don't get where you are coming from to be honest. You used honky as an example of being racist and the admitted you knew it wasn't racist but inflammatory. You're going to have to spell this out for me.



Some people would take the word honky to be rascist, and as such make an issue.  Some wouldn't. But to say it deliberately, in a pub where we are the only two black kids (even though we are locals)  doesn't mean that someone could take offence.

These days white people are so up in themselves about taking offence on my behalf cos they heard something they thought was rascist that I feel a little bit demeaned.  Like I can't fight my own fights.

And that is a fucking wierd thing.  White people getting grumpy on my behalf.  I'm 46, Mickey is 50. We did our shit  and dealt with it and now we have to be careful in case someone take offence on our behalf?  Fuck off.

Lee does the same thing,  but from the other side. He's an embarrassment (thank God for predictive text). But he hasn't answered any of my questions on here about how he feels he is coming across on this thread, and how, when he goes for his next diversity role, potential employers will judge him bearing in mind this is now a top five search result.

Oh and as a kicker, something I've kept back, one of my best mates has worked for Ken and Boris so will know him. I could ask him for his opinion on Lee if I really wanted to give the chap a hard time.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> I wasn't alive then so no idea about the sitcom



Just looked on IMDB (film and tv database) and it was called "Love Thy Neighbour". Mainly consisted of two blokes abusing each other, while their wives rolled their eyes.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Fair enough, if that's how you ID.
> 
> The difference is important to me, for the reasons I outlined on the thread. I don't want to diminish the plight of black people and claim those experiences as my own.


That of course, would depend on one's experiences, but nothing wrong with that if it's how you feel about it. You have to allow that others might see things differently though.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's not what I've done, twat.



Yes it is. You're seeking to comment on the appropiatness of my representative claim. (Not your call) You're also seeking to dispute our collective consensus definitions of racism, (again not your call) Problem is you cant see past your own prejudice and try to defend the indefeasible, find that hard  so just go personal. Weak.  I have offered public debate your refused preferring your cowardly anonymity to spit shit from behind your keyboard. 

I get it, weak ass white men not prepared to say what they feel in person and in public. Ten a fucking penny son.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Yes it is. You're seeking to comment on the appropiatness of my representative claim. (Not your call) You're also seeking to dispute our collective consensus definitions of racism, (again not your call) Problem is you cant see past your own prejudice and try to defend the indefeasible, find that hard  so just go personal. Weak.  I have offered public debate your refused preferring your cowardly anonymity to spit shit from behind your keyboard.
> 
> I get it, weak ass white men not prepared to say what they feel in person and in public. Ten a fucking penny son.



All you get is laughed at.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> White people defining good and bad blacks. Oh lordy lordy...



Oh ffs just stop this shit. You are now in the midst of a conversation of people who know each other from this site and in real life. Some of which are friends. We know what ethnicity we are. I know you don't know that, HOW COULD YOU!

You have been baited to fuck on this thread long before you started carpeted bombing in the last week I will give you that and seriously question why the mods have let this shit run on this long BUT... These accusations are boiling my piss. There is racism around here, sure, much of it subtle because the blatant shit gets stomped on sharpish so carpet accusing everyone of it is a waste of all of our times.

Personally I wish you and Editor would take your dislike of each other elsewhere and I fully suspect that it is his dislike of you that has influenced the decision to let this shitstorm continue. Anyone else would have been banned long before now. What does that tell you?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Some people would take the word honky to be rascist, and as such make an issue.  Some wouldn't. But to say it deliberately, in a pub where we are the only two black kids (even though we are locals)  doesn't mean that someone could take offence.
> 
> These days white people are so up in themselves about taking offence on my behalf cos they heard something they thought was rascist that I feel a little bit demeaned.  Like I can't fight my own fights.
> 
> ...





littlebabyjesus said:


> Just not the 'Brexit type' of black people, presumably.
> 
> You're a great big bundle of prejudices, aren't you?



Still waiting for that evidence of black consensual support for  your warped definition of racism...?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> That of course, would depend on one's experiences, but nothing wrong with that if it's how you feel about it. You have to allow that others might see things differently though.



Yep. That's why I said fair enough. And that the difference is important to me. To me being the key part of of my sentence.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> All you get is laughed at.


 
Weak ass white men views don't count Stand up or STFU and stay in your lane.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Yes it is. You're seeking to comment on the appropiatness of my representative claim. (Not your call) You're also seeking to dispute our collective consensus definitions of racism, (again not your call) Problem is you cant see past your own prejudice and try to defend the indefeasible, find that hard  so just go personal. Weak.  I have offered public debate your refused preferring your cowardly anonymity to spit shit from behind your keyboard.
> 
> I get it, weak ass white men not prepared to say what they feel in person and in public. Ten a fucking penny son.



I haven't defined fuck all.
I have had some twat repeatedly telling me that by contradicting him, I've done this or that, but frankly why am I going to listen to some blowhard who jumps in with his clown shoes before sussing what the fuck people are actually talking about?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Weak ass white men views don't count Stand up or STFU and stay in your lane.


Fuck me. If you are actually real, this 'stay in your lane' shit is _unbelievably_ divisive. Fuck you and fuck your politics.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Weak ass white men views don't count Stand up or STFU and stay in your lane.



You're an unimpressive blowhard, Lee.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> ... STFU and stay in your lane.


THIS is racist.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> THIS is racist.



Nope. A better response would have been to quote the full post and ask him what he means by 'stand up'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Nope. A better response would have been to quote the full post and ask him what he means by 'stand up'.


I disagree. 'stay in your lane'. That's what he needs to explain. He's said it twice now. And while he's at it, maybe he can tell us what a 'Brexit type of black person' is.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> THIS is racist.



Failing to see how 'STFU and stay in your lane' is racist. Can you explain that to me? Genuine question.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Nope. A better response would have been to quote the full post and ask him what he means by 'stand up'.


Of course it is. He's saying that white people have no business commenting on racial issues BECAUSE they are white. He's a massive racist wanker.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh ffs just stop this shit. You are now in the midst of a conversation of people who know each other from this site and in real life. Some of which are friends. We know what ethnicity we are.
> 
> You have been baited to fuck on this thread long before you started carpeted bombing in the last week I will give you that and seriously question why the mods have let this shit run on this long BUT... These accusations are boiling my piss. There is racism around here, sure, much of it subtle because the blatant shit gets stomped on sharpish so carpet accusing everyone of it is a waste of all of our times.
> 
> Personally I wish you and Editor would take your dislike of each other elsewhere and I fully suspect that it is his dislike of you that has influenced the decision to let this shitstorm continue. Anyone else would have been banned long before now. What does that tell you?




Im sorry you feel, like that. I offered public debate, everyones too chickenshit to take it up. I don't agree with your analysis of the strength of anti racist moderation on this site. Maybe because your all a clique that such a distorted view is shared among the mods.

Fact is you're all mates and as you rightly say, Im all over this site and rarely do I respond. 

I have reported Ed and I have had no response. Now what the fuck do you want make to do when this site doesn't follow its own rules?

I suggest you muzzle Ed and others or ban me or this could be the longest thread in history. Truth is Im only just getting started on this site. I agree Ed brought this on himself and the site, and as long as he remains Editor he'll have me to contend with.

It's gone on far too long and Im tired of it. Its time to bring U75 an existential crisis on race.

Y'all been in Brixton long enough to know don't be staring nothing, there wont be nothing.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

This thread is just fucking horrific and does no one any favours. In the words of Dragons Den (predominantly white, the fuckers )..... Aaaahm oooot


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> This thread is just fucking horrific and does no one any favours. In the words of Dragons Den (predominantly white, the fuckers )..... Aaaahm oooot


Good move. Me too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Of course it is. He's saying that white people have no business commenting on racial issues BECAUSE they are white. He's a massive racist wanker.



Again you miss the crux of what he posted and the boundaries he is setting 'stand up or stay in your lane'.....'Stand up' is the bit that needs defining.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I disagree. 'stay in your lane'. That's what he needs to explain. He's said it twice now. And while he's at it, maybe he can tell us what a 'Brexit type of black person' is.



Adam Afriyie?


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Im sorry you feel, like that. I offered public debate, everyones too chickenshit to take it up. I don't agree with your analysis /QUOTE]
> 
> THIS IS A PUBLIC DEBATE YOU FUCKING FOOL. ITS THERE FOR ALL TO SEE.  YOUR FRIENDS, YOUR ENEMIES, YOUR POTENTIAL EMPLOYERS AND YOUR PAST EMPLOYEES.  KEN LIVINGSTONE, BORIS JOHNSON, SADIQ KHAN, EVERY FUCKING PERSON. WHY DON'T YOU GET THIS AND WHY DON'T YOU ANSWER GENUINE FUCKING QUESTIONS?
> 
> (In capitals I case he didn't hear me.  Ooh I'm quite cross now about someone thinking they represent me without listening to me)



Eta.  I fucked up the quote thing.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

n


littlebabyjesus said:


> Good move. Me too.


 
Oh dear I guess you couldn't find one black organisation to support your confusion huh? Theres a reason for that and thats because no black organisation agrees with you, but you just keep trolling me on the point but its easier to run away. Pathetic.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Again you miss the crux of what he posted and the boundaries he is setting 'stand up or stay in your lane'.....'Stand up' is the bit that at needs defining.


"Stay in your lane" means white's views shouldn't be considered on racial issues. He's said as much in other posts. THAT IS A RACIST POSITION.

If he also wants to define "stand up" then great.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> "Stay in your lane" means white's views shouldn't be considered on racial issues. He's said as much in other posts. THAT IS A RACIST POSITION.
> 
> If he also wants to define "stand up" then great.


And 'Brexit type of black person'. Irony upon irony on here, especially calling you that.  

He's a clueless twat.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> n
> 
> 
> Oh dear I guess you couldn't find one black organisation to support your confusion huh? Theres a reason for that and thats because no black organisation agrees with you, but you just keep trolling me on the point but its easier to run away. Pathetic.



Which black organisation should I turn to? 

Yay me!  Got the quote thing right


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Im sorry you feel, like that. I offered public debate, everyones too chickenshit to take it up. I don't agree with your analysis of the strength of anti racist moderation on this site. Maybe because your all a clique that such a distorted view is shared among the mods.
> 
> Fact is you're all mates and as you rightly say, Im all over this site and rarely do I respond.
> 
> ...



First off there is no blanket 'y'all' whilst some of us do know eachother from here and in real life. That is not true for all of us though..there are people from all over the UK and the world that post here.

Secondly, many of us have never lived in Brixton...the Brixton forum and focus of this forum is one tiny part of that.



> It's gone on far too long and Im tired of it. Its time to bring U75 an existential crisis on race.



In amongst the carpet accusations you have made some points I agree with. I can see what you are tired of but I don't believe that fundamentally the beef here is a racial one.

Seriously in the 10 years I have posted here on and off I am one of the first to sniff the air and challenge shit....

This beef is old jerky and yes...perhaps a sit down with you and Ed is in order? The thought of a public showboat debate is seriously cringey!


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Eta.  I fucked up the quote thing.



THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH BLACK PEOPLE HERE FOR THIS TO REPRESENT AN INCLUSIVE PUBLIC DEBATE ON RACE ISSUES. YOU SEEM HAPPY TO DISCUSS RACISM WITHOUT BLACK REPRESENTATION AND YOU SEEM MORE CONCERNED ABOUT MY EMPLOYMENT PROSPECTS. GET A FUCKING GRIP I DONT GIVE A SHIT. THE BLACK COMMUNITY SUPPORTS, FUND AND FINANCES ME. IM OK.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> First off there is no blanket 'y'all' whilst some of us do know eachother from here and in real life. That is not true for all of us though..there are people from all over the UK and the world that post here.
> 
> Secondly, many of us have never lived in Brixton...the Brixton forum and focus of this forum is one tiny part of that.
> 
> ...



Maybe we need more people form Brixton Im always happy to jaw jaw rather than war war.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Maybe we need more people form Brixton Im always happy to jaw jaw rather than war war.



No more people/audience needed...this war war can evolve with a jaw jaw.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And 'Brexit type of black person'. Irony upon irony on here, especially calling you that.
> 
> He's a clueless twat.


 
Im clues less? White perspectives on racism that are not cosigned by a single black organisation? I think your the one that clueless. Lol !!!


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> No more people/audience needed...this war war can evolve with a jaw jaw.



Il leave it to you to organise. I wont wait forever. Thanks for your helpful interventions. Goodnight.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Il leave it to you to organise. I wont wait forever. Thanks for your helpful interventions. Goodnight.



No pressure then? 

Uff...

Night.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Im clues less? White perspectives on racism that are not cosigned by a single black organisation? I think your the one that clueless. Lol !!!


 
White liberals on race. God save us...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> White liberals on race. God save us...


What is a 'Brexit type of black person'?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fuck me. If you are actually real, this 'stay in your lane' shit is _unbelievably_ divisive. Fuck you and fuck your politics.



Kiss my black revolutionary ass.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Christ, he thinks he's Malcolm X, doesn't he?


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH BLACK PEOPLE HERE FOR THIS TO REPRESENT AN INCLUSIVE PUBLIC DEBATE ON RACE ISSUES. YOU SEEM HAPPY TO DISCUSS RACISM WITHOUT BLACK REPRESENTATION AND YOU SEEM MORE CONCERNED ABOUT MY EMPLOYMENT PROSPECTS. GET A FUCKING GRIP I DONT GIVE A SHIT. THE BLACK COMMUNITY SUPPORTS, FUND AND FINANCES ME. IM OK.



So your asking who supports this site whilst claiming a vague claim to the black community supporting you without any facts or links?

Fuck off Lee.  You embarrass me, you embarrass black people and you embarrass the furthermore of black people, not just in Brixton but all over the country.

You're a fucking fool. You're the black Farage and I want no part of what you say or what you stand for.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> What is a 'Brexit type of black person'?


 
Lol...Winston McKenzie of UKIP. Isn't AV Joe a Kipper too.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

But in reality...



AverageJoe said:


> You're the black Farage


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Personally anyone claiming the LJ doesn't speak for the Black community can't claim to speak for the Black community...we are all speaking for ourselves around here that is the fucking point.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Lol...Winston McKenzie of UKIP. Isn't AV Joe a Kipper too.



You can project what you like on my black ass bit I ain't standing for you


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> So your asking who supports this site whilst claiming a vague claim to the black community supporting you without any facts or links?
> 
> Fuck off Lee.  You embarrass me, you embarrass black people and you embarrass the furthermore of black people, not just in Brixton but all over the country.
> 
> You're a fucking fool. You're the black Farage and I want no part of what you say or what you stand for.



I Chair national black orgs Joe, I represent social movements, I lead social justice campaigns, my contribution is a matter of public and academic study. 

You speak for no one Joe a man who thinks calling whites honkey makes black people racist. What utter complete drivel. 

Go and read France Fanon, Walter Rondney, Angela Davies, CLR James, Audrey Lourdes.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> But in reality...



Lol !!! Thanks I'll be sure to add fascist to the white U75 list of my faults.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> You can project what you like on my black ass bit I ain't standing for you


 
I thought you were a UKIPPER Joe ? Winston is your leader.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Christ, he thinks he's Malcolm X, doesn't he?



White liberals full of opinion and no facts. Ten a fucking penny


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I Chair national black orgs Joe, I represent social movements, I lead social justice campaigns, my contribution is a matter of public and academic study.
> 
> You speak for no one Joe a man who thinks calling whites honkey makes black people racist. What utter complete drivel.
> 
> Go and read France Fanon, Walter Rondney, Angela Davies, CLR James, Audrey Lourdes.



Thanks for the obvious quotes. 

So how are you fixed to answer the questions that I asked you earlier about how you feel you have come over on this thread.  Or do you justwant to throw more accusations at me? 

And that's as one black man to another.  You refuse to answer my questions, you refuse to engage,  you refuse to acknowledge this is a  public forum where everything can be Google and seen. 

You embarrass me. And you embarrass my family, my kids, my parents, my grandparents, and my friends,bu assuming you know me and can speak for me.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> White liberals full of opinion and no facts. Ten a fucking penny


Any chance you could fuck off now, you boring cunt?


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Give me links to the things you represent.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I Chair national black orgs Joe, I represent social movements, I lead social justice campaigns, my contribution is a matter of public and academic study.
> 
> .



You won't for long you fucking goon


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Lol !!! Thanks I'll be sure to add fascist to the white U75 list of my faults.



Obvs you've not read wiki...


AverageJoe said:


> Give me links to the things you represent.



Google that shit yourself.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> You won't for long you fucking goon



Is that a threat Joe I love threat... what you gonna do get your white mates onto to me?


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Obvs you've not read wiki...
> 
> 
> Google that shit yourself.



Because you can't?  Or because they aren't there? It's jot my job to prosecute. It's your job to defend. And as a poor hard done by activist, I find it surprising that you wouldn't back your posts up with solid proof to shit me down.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Is that a threat Joe I love threat... what you gonna do get your white mates onto to me?



Lol


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Give me links to the things you represent.



Ye gods! What the fuck is this shit if you are serious? Links? He could ask you for those/ I could provide you with links about me but who among us deserves to be that scrutinised and picked over? He doesn't speak for you? Speak for yourself.

You said earlier that you had hoped for a  British Rosa Parks or whomever...BE that person...there is so much all of us can get behind and involved with..


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Any chance you could fuck off now, you boring cunt?



In wo


AverageJoe said:


> Because you can't?  Or because they aren't there? It's jot my job to prosecute. It's your job to defend. And as a poor hard done by activist, I find it surprising that you wouldn't back your posts up with solid proof to shit me down.[/QUOTE
> 
> Your prosecuting shit here joe ...proving to be an asshole yes, prosecuting dont make me laugh.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Obvs you've not read wiki...
> 
> 
> Google that shit yourself.



But but but.. You don't have a wiki remember?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Is that a threat Joe I love threat... what you gonna do get your white mates onto to me?


I've not heard/read anyone calling someone else out in this way for a very long time.

You're out of line.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 28, 2016)

How or why has this fuckwit not been banned yet? If I did a pretty simple find and replace with the word 'white' into 'black' or 'asian' on his posts the results would be pretty fucked up. He's a racist moron. Do a scroll up and try it.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

I bid you all goodnight, more comments more responses. You've been warned.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> How or why has this fuckwit not been banned yet? If I did a pretty simple find and replace with the word 'white' into 'black' or 'asian' on his posts the results would be pretty fucked up. He's a racist moron. Do a scroll up and try it.


 
Do it I double dare ya...


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> How or why has this fuckwit not been banned yet? If I did a pretty simple find and replace with the word 'white' into 'black' or 'asian' on his posts the results would be pretty fucked up. He's a racist moron. Do a scroll up and try it.



He's an INCREDIBLE racist, but he's blowing himself up here.

Let him stick around.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> But but but.. You don't have a wiki remember?



Fuck me you're thick. Its not my wiki some else created it.


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> He's an INCREDIBLE racist, but he's blowing himself up here.
> 
> Let him stick around.



Either way its going to be a test for this site. For me its a win win.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Any chance you could fuck off now, you boring cunt?


Well he's turned this thread from a discussion about Brixton Splash into an argument where he has a say in who can argue......


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well he's turned this thread from a discussion about Brixton Splash into an argument where he has a say in who can argue......



Don't worry Im going to start a firestorm of threads on racism.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Don't worry Im going to start a firestorm of threads on racism.



Because?


----------



## Lee Japser (Dec 28, 2016)

Because its 


Rutita1 said:


> Because?



Its a big issue in Brixton and Britain


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Because?


Because he can define the terms used and who argues and win the argument.....


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Either way its going to be a test for this site. For me its a win win.


You really are completely delusional. You're not coming across as anything other than an obsessive bigot.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Ye gods! What the fuck is this shit if you are serious? Links? He could ask you for those/ I could provide you with links about me but who among us deserves to be that scrutinised and picked over? He doesn't speak for you? Speak for yourself.
> 
> You said earlier that you had hoped for a  British Rosa Parks or whomever...BE that person...there is so much all of us can get behind and involved with..



Dude.  Lee has swerved every single thing that he has been asked to prove on this thread. I'm only asking as a kinda proof that he really is who he says. If he doesn't want to or decides not to, I won't change my opinion.  But Lee has a chance in my eyes to prove he is my champion, that he speaks for me, that he supports my ambitions as a black man, that he can equal the scales of justice at least.  That he can provide a solid future for my kids, that he can provide for my parents. 

But he doesn't.  When I ask him serious questions, where  I link to his Google search searches,  when I question his improrties that are online, then he accuses me of meting white. When I ask him about black racism he says that my mate Mickey wouldn't have said that.  But he did. 

So I'm not sure what to make of Lee.  I would love a strong voice in government for black people.  I'd love time where everyone was equal and we're judged on there ability. I'd love a time where I don't have to walk down the street without people either mentally or physically retracting from themselves. I'd love a time when my kids are not subject to latent and subconscious racism (cos the kids aren't racist, the parents are, but lazily because they haven't been told any better, even they know me) 

That's all I want.  And I've asked Lee for quotes, texts, responses with facts, and more. 

And he's come back with nothing. 

Nothing. 

So I guess i have to do myself because for me,  bringing up black kids in a white background isn't actually that tough these days because young kids don't see colour-they just see friends. 

But their parents do. Whether consciously or not. My job is to stop that shit.  Not the kids. Cos young kids these days are brilliant and do t look at colour, it's a shame us older people don't feel the same way.  Black or white or whatever.  

Nuff love.  I don't want to carry in tonight.  Jah bless x


----------



## ska invita (Dec 28, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Don't worry Im going to start a firestorm of threads on racism.


Why don't you do that now.... This was meant to be a thread about Splash


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2016)

I got to page 7: does it change much after that? To that point, the thread reminded me of one of those carnival dunk tanks, with Jasper sitting on the collapsible board, and posters lining up to throw their best hardball at the dunk paddle.

Doing a bit of reading, Jasper appears rather an impressive figure - he seems to be someone who gets out in the public domain, and does things, takes action, against racism - as opposed to merely talking about it.  As with anyone who takes the step of trying to do things, it hasn't been smooth sailing all the way - and as usual, there is no shortage of internet commentators available to point fingers.

As for the opinions of white U75ers: everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I can't help but think back to the many lectures I've received about the realities of black life.  I find such situations useful in getting a better understanding of the parameters of white privilege, and of the many misconceptions and misunderstandings that persist.

I hope Lee Jasper continues to hang around U75 - I for one find it enjoyable reading commentary from an in-your-face black advocate.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 28, 2016)

dude.  You are so far off.  Imagine a black Donald trump who has scammed and created money from public purses and when someone says 'hey!'  he goes 'you're racist' not because they are racist but because he knows that normal sensible people can't come back from  that without tarnishing their own rep. 

Lee is a fucking parasite. Claims to represent me and other blacks. Has no credibility but plays on the race card to get himself a job and then push cash grants out to where he sees fit without any public or private say so, because 'he's a black guy in a white government'  so they back off. 

He's the most corrupt mother fucker you ever met. He does met give a shit about black rights or anything. All he cares about is lining his own fucking next. He's scum. 

And Lee, you can quote me on that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2016)

I saw those accusations by the Evening Standard etc; but it appears that he was cleared of those; similarly, there was something about some untoward communications with a woman; but the police said there was nothing criminal in what happened.

I haven't found anything that substantiates the accusations: have I missed something?


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 29, 2016)

Yeah. Read the whole fucking thread.  He is scum but makes you think it's your fault. He's the political equivalent of a mentally abusive relationship where he blames and twists his other halves thought to make her (or him) think it's their fault for doing wrong. 

He's a fucking bully paid for by for by public money.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 29, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I hope Lee Jasper continues to hang around U75 - I for one find it enjoyable reading commentary from an in-your-face black advocate.


Read what he's posted on this thread. If you still support him you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2016)

What I read was a thread where this person gets dissed by a few posters before he's even contributed to it; then, there's an all-out free for all of posters lining up to have a go at him. But like I said, that was just the first seven pages. I'll try to read the other 16 pages, maybe after dinner.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 29, 2016)

Whatever I think about Lee Jasper, I don't think it's fair or accurate to compare him to either Donald Trump nor to Nigel Farage. In fact, it's a gross exaggeration. For one, he has the neither the power nor the influence or either figure. I'm not saying he's fucking spotless, mind.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 29, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> there was something about some untoward communications with a woman; but the police said there was nothing criminal in what happened.


So that makes it ok then?

That's the same line the Trump comes out with, are you going to give him a free pass on his "untoward" interactions with women now?

(Note for the hard of thinking I'm not saying that Jasper's actions are comparable to Trumps, just that in neither case should their behaviour be absolved on the basis that the police say there's nothing to see here)

Likewise any amount of internal investigations have cleared Mandelson, Blunkett etc of any dodgy dealings - do we accept them. Only if you're an idiot.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 29, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I got to page 7: does it change much after that? To that point, the thread reminded me of one of those carnival dunk tanks, with Jasper sitting on the collapsible board, and posters lining up to throw their best hardball at the dunk paddle.
> 
> Doing a bit of reading, Jasper appears rather an impressive figure - he seems to be someone who gets out in the public domain, and does things, takes action, against racism - as opposed to merely talking about it.  As with anyone who takes the step of trying to do things, it hasn't been smooth sailing all the way - and as usual, there is no shortage of internet commentators available to point fingers.
> 
> ...



Impressive? Fucking hell. Yes, bullshitting his way into being the senior race relations advisor in London is impressive given that he's a massively corrupt, sexist, racist himself.

It's Japser btw. Not Jasper.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2016)

Trump admitted to sexually assaulting women. No, that's not ok.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 29, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Trump admitted to sexually assaulting women. No, that's not ok.


No he didn't, he claimed that his "grab them by the pussy" comment was "locker room talk". And AFAIK he's not been charged with any criminal offence, which by your logic clears him.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> No he didn't, he claimed that his "grab them by the pussy" comment was "locker room talk". And AFAIK he's not been charged with any criminal offence, which by your logic clears him.



Has Trump been investigated by the police?

It appears that Jasper was investigated, and cleared.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 29, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Trump admitted to sexually assaulting women. No, that's not ok.



Japser wanted to 'honey glaze' a married woman in his 200 quid a night council funded hotel room then gave her 65k of public funds a few days later. How on earth can you justify that?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 29, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Has Trump been investigated by the police?
> 
> It appears that Jasper was investigated, and cleared.



No, he wasn't. He eventually resigned when even his own corrupt boss couldn't protect him.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> No he didn't, he claimed that his "grab them by the pussy" .



Trump also talked about kissing women without their consent - a claim that was verified by a number of women.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Japser wanted to 'honey glaze' a married woman




I'm not sure what that means. Is it some sort of coded lingo for committing sexual assault?

I know what 'grab by the pussy' means. Also, 'kissing without consent'.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 29, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm not sure what that means. Is it some sort of coded lingo for committing sexual assault?
> 
> I know what 'grab by the pussy' means. Also, 'kissing without consent'.



Posted above but here you again. He'd already dodged a whole lot of shit before that final little number.

'General' Jasper's torrid emails to 'sexy Kazzi'


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 29, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Trump also talked about kissing women without their consent - a claim that was verified by a number of women.


And yet the police have brought no charges so according to you nothing to see.

Of course Trumps actions are vile, but we don't need the police to tell us that. The fact that the police (do) don't see anything criminal in someones actions doesn't mean that their behaviour is (not) OK.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> And yet the police have brought no charges so according to you nothing to see.



Did the police investigate Trump?

It would appear that Jasper was investigated:



> In January, the London Development Agency, which provided the grants, cleared Jasper of improperly influencing their allocation. And although it found that 12 of the Standard's 16 allegations were unfounded, it did refer allegations that individuals had misappropriated funds to the police, as it had no powers to formally interview and investigate external parties.
> 
> Two weeks ago, Scotland Yard, which looked into the how the grants were given, said that Jasper had no criminal case to answer.



Livingstone's race adviser resigns in cronyism row


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 29, 2016)

Maybe it's because I've lived on and off in Brixton for years but believe me Johnny, Jasper is filth. Absolutely. There's a lot more he's involved in too which I know of.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2016)

I accept that people living within a situation will likely have more understanding of what's going on on the ground, so to speak.

It's just been my experience as a general rule, that black activists who speak about race issues in ways that make white people uncomfortable, tend to come in for a lot of stick. They will be investigated more, will be denigrated more, and will have to be twice as squeaky clean.

Imo, white people who have adjudged themselves to be 'racism free', don't like it when black people accuse them of still having racist tendencies, even unconscious ones, and they will turn on anyone who attempts to disrupt their comfortable complacency.

It may be that there are things about this man that can't be learned from reading articles online; but I can't help but have some sympathy and even admiration for black activists - even flawed ones - who discuss race issues on their own terms, even if those terms aren't comfortable for white readers and listeners.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 29, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Japser wanted to 'honey glaze' a married woman in his 200 quid a night council funded hotel room then gave her 65k of public funds a few days later. How on earth can you justify that?



Hang on, from the ES link you posted: "City Hall refused to say whether Mr Jasper's £200-a-night hotel room in Manchester was paid for by London taxpayers. Mrs Chouhan denied that she had shared it with him." 

Again to be clear, I think these emails are weird and gross. Your post makes it sound like he actually did share a room with her and it was paid for out of public money. Did that actually happen, then?


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm becoming more and more uncomfortable with the personal accusations and insults being thrown around in this thread and get the feeling that it's only going to get worse. 

There's not enough mods around to keep an eye on this thread around the clock, so for that reason, I think closing the thread is the most appropriate course of action.

Posters are of course absolutely free to continue debating any of the _issues _raised here in new or existing threads which, like all other posts and threads here, will not be censored or edited in any way at all (unless they break the rules, natch).


----------

